# Berlusconi da il via libera: la cordata cinese lo ha convinto!



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso

Seguono aggiornamenti

Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.

*Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA.*


----------



## koti (31 Maggio 2016)

godoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

Sky succhiamelo fino al midollooooooooooooooo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Non riesco a gioire, sto Suning mi fa paura....... ahahahahahahaha 

#setteauno #natidoponatimale


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Maggio 2016)

voi scrivete questi titoli.....poi lo pulite voi il monitor del mio pc......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Maggio 2016)

Ma la trattativa non era in fase embrionale secondo gli illuminati di Sky?


----------



## sballotello (31 Maggio 2016)

si ma oh, vediamo di chiudere sta vendita..


----------



## sballotello (31 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



ora infarto come galliani


----------



## sballotello (31 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma la trattativa non era in fase embrionale secondo gli illuminati di Sky?



siamo tornati indietro cit.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> fonte?



MilanNews quindi assolutamente poco affidabile..però per dovere l'ho riportata


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

'ndiamoooooo


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Maggio 2016)

GODOOOO !!!! AIUTO !!!! SVEGLIATEMI !!!! DITEMI CHE NON STO SOGNANDO !!!


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi l'abbiamo sempre detto che quella fonte non la riportiamo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

*Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ragazzi l'abbiamo sempre detto che quella fonte non la riportiamo



anche perchè hanno scritto una boiata assurda........


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Qui si va avanti spediti, ci siamo.


----------



## koti (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*


----------



## ignaxio (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Ciao Skaiiiii


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Maggio 2016)

Ciaone Peppino di Stefano


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*



Ok, gli è giunta la notizia di Suning-Inter ed ha deciso di smetterla con le sue manfrine o qualcuno gli fa lo scalpo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Il mio povero cuore


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*


----------



## Kaw (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2016)

Vabbè ragazzi a sto punto mi sa proprio che è fatta.

Comunque non posso cambiare mutande a questa velocità dai


----------



## __king george__ (31 Maggio 2016)

questo è il famoso snodo di cui si parlava quando fu firmata l'esclusiva se non sbaglio.....si disse che dopo circa 2 settimane berlusconi doveva dire se continuare o no e poi arrivare allo step QUASI decisivo del preliminare (intorno al 15 giugno)

se è cosi un altro tassello è messo...ma festeggiare ora secondo me è troppo presto


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*



Stragodo, non svegliatemi!!!!!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*




Bene, speriamo di chiudere in fretta in modo di metterci all'opera per il mercato. Cmq finché non c'è l'ufficialità, io non mi fido. Aspetto prima di gioire


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Su Twitter un utente ha risposto a Campopiano così: _Filtra cauto priapismo_


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Maggio 2016)

Questa, secondo me, è da postare su facebook come facemmo con la pagina del corriere


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ragazzi l'abbiamo sempre detto che quella fonte non la riportiamo



L'ho riportata solo perché era citata nell'altra discussione quindi sono andato a vedere cosa dicevano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano sta per lanciare un'altra bomba *


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


>



Ahahahah azzeccatissima.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*



Immagino che su Sky staranno facendo vedere le strategie di mercato della Juventus anzichè fare il loro dovere di giornalisti. Meglio così.


----------



## ignaxio (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sta per lanciare un'altra bomba *



Preghiamo in tutte le lingue.


----------



## mark (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*



Andrò contro corrente, ma per me è più una non notizia.. Cioè dice che non sa ancora bene come è formata la cordata, ma che ha dato il via libera ad approfondire e basta.. Certo meglio di niente, ma dal summit di oggi mi sarei aspettato qualcosina in più.


----------



## koti (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sta per lanciare un'altra bomba *


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

daje pasqualeeeeeeeeeee....la Milano giusta è tutta con teeeeeee


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sta per lanciare un'altra bomba *



Forse riguardo l'AD? Galliani?


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*



Ma dove è la notizia?? Sul sito dell'Ansa non c'è nulla


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

Vabbé ci vuole far crepare Pasqualino oggi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Avranno convinto il nano sulle loro possibilità così:
Sivlio: Ma tipo Ibra, possiamo prenderlo?
Cinesi: Anche per fare il giardiniere
Silvio:


----------



## Kaw (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sta per lanciare un'altra bomba *


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


>


----------



## Aron (31 Maggio 2016)

Attenzione! 
Cristiano Ronaldo, Goetze e Aguero hanno appena preso un aereo diretto alla Malpensa.


----------



## ignaxio (31 Maggio 2016)

O hann deciso l'allenatore o il primo colpo di mercato. 

Daje


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma dove è la notizia?? Sul sito dell'Ansa non c'è nulla



Tra poco la caricano, noi l'abbiamo in anteprima


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> O hann deciso l'allenatore o il primo colpo di mercato.
> 
> Daje



Giornata vietata ai deboli di cuore oggi


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)




----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tra poco la caricano, noi l'abbiamo in anteprima



Noi chi? Il Re ha gli agganci giusti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Sono felice a metà, ma anche un po triste

Felice per la cessione sempre più probabile,

triste perchè ora questa forum rischia di divenire un pò più noioso,

posteremo solo discussioni di acquisti di top player, vittorie di coppe e celebrazioni di palloni d'oro,

volete mettere quanto erano più divertenti le discussioni su Balotelli, Boateng, Giampaolo, Inzaghi allenatore ecc ecc


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Maggio 2016)

... voglio essere triste come dici tu ... ahahahha


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tra poco la caricano, noi l'abbiamo in anteprima



Ok! Ero colto dall' ans(i)a da prestazione post-Suning


----------



## Giangy (31 Maggio 2016)

Bene bene, ancora due settimane e si brinda!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

se annuncia le dimissioni di Galliani giuro che potrei entrare in coma etilico permanente...


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> MilanNews quindi assolutamente poco affidabile..però per dovere l'ho riportata


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*



*Tra poco altri aggiornamenti da Campopiano*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

*Sky : Incontro di oggi positivo*

ma non era in stato embrionale??


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sono felice a metà, ma anche un po triste
> 
> Felice per la cessione sempre più probabile,
> 
> ...



L'ironia verrà un po' meno in effetti...soprattutto quella dei rivali....


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sta per lanciare un'altra bomba *



Bin Laden ci attacca


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Sky : Incontro di oggi positivo*
> 
> ma non era in stato embrionale??



Se la fanno sotto...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tra poco altri aggiornamenti da Campopiano*



.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sta per lanciare un'altra bomba *



James Rodriguez primo rinforzo del mercato


----------



## koti (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Sky : Incontro di oggi positivo*
> 
> ma non era in stato embrionale??


Chissà quanto gufano 'sti schifosi maledetti


----------



## Smarx10 (31 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> James Rodriguez primo rinforzo del mercato



Il sogno della vita. Farei l'abbonamento solo per lui


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: sto scrivendo qualcosa che credo vi piacerà...vi prego di non farmi domande adesso, non riesco a rispondervi...*


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: sto scrivendo qualcosa che credo vi piacerà...vi prego di non farmi domande adesso, non riesco a rispondervi...*



Pasquà, anche senza punteggiatura fa lo stesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: sto scrivendo qualcosa che credo vi piacerà...vi prego di non farmi domande adesso, non riesco a rispondervi...*



Galliani messo alla porta


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Immagino che su Sky staranno facendo vedere le strategie di mercato della Juventus anzichè fare il loro dovere di giornalisti. Meglio così.



Sono qui di fronte alla tv e parlano dell Inter con Suning


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: sto scrivendo qualcosa che credo vi piacerà...vi prego di non farmi domande adesso, non riesco a rispondervi...*


Pasquààà muoviti che qui non stiamo nella pelleeeee


----------



## Tic (31 Maggio 2016)

Escila Pasquà, escila sta notizia!!!!


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: sto scrivendo qualcosa che credo vi piacerà...vi prego di non farmi domande adesso, non riesco a rispondervi...*



Dai che sono in tiro.............rischio di imbiancare casa..........


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Maggio 2016)

Se veramente la bomba riguarda Galliani impazzirei di gioia 

Speriamo


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Magari dice che ci hanno trollati tutti e che il primo rinforzo é il riscatto di Balotelli


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono qui di fronte alla tv e parlano dell Inter con Suning



E subito dopo: 
680 minuti con Agnelli.
Chiacchierata ravvicinata con Marotta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: sto scrivendo qualcosa che credo vi piacerà...vi prego di non farmi domande adesso, non riesco a rispondervi...*



Per favore ditegli di sbrigarsi, 
soffro di eiaculatio precox


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Per Sky la trattativa " prosegue " ... Ma quanto fanno schifo ??


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: sto scrivendo qualcosa che credo vi piacerà...vi prego di non farmi domande adesso, non riesco a rispondervi...*



Eh che cacchio, mi vuole morto


----------



## danjr (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono qui di fronte alla tv e parlano dell Inter con Suning



Onestamente sono felice anche di quello! Sono stufo delle retoriche pro Juve su tutti i canali. Eccetto il primo di Conte (impresa), hanno vinto i campionati italiani più mediocri della storia, anche più di quelli post calciopoli. Ora è giusto che MILAN, ma anche Inter, ritornino...


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


>




TOTALE , la GIF PIÙ BELLA DI SEMPRE !!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.



Adesso dritti verso la firma del preliminare entro il 15 giugno (speriamo, ma non credo ci saranno ritardi visto che le bozze sono pronte e vanno soltanto stesi i contratti definitivi)

Nel frattempo, aspettiamo le ultime di Pasquale...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per Sky la trattativa " prosegue " ... Ma quanto fanno schifo ??


Però prima era tutto in stato embrionale eh ahahah ora prosegue.. Che comica sono


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Ultima ANSiA: sto infartando..


----------



## The Ripper (31 Maggio 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il sogno della vita. Farei l'abbonamento solo per lui


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Onestamente sono felice anche di quello! Sono stufo delle retoriche pro Juve su tutti i canali. Eccetto il primo di Conte (impresa), hanno vinto i campionati italiani più mediocri della storia, anche più di quelli post calciopoli. Ora è giusto che MILAN, ma anche Inter, ritornino...



Io fossi l Inter mi preoccuperei , comunque parlano che sta Suning forse chiuderà per Sett/Ottobre


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adesso dritti verso la firma del preliminare entro il 15 giugno (speriamo, ma non credo ci saranno ritardi visto che le bozze sono pronte e vanno soltanto stesi i contrati definitivi)
> 
> Nel frattempo, aspettiamo le ultime di Pasquale...



Daje


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io fossi l Inter mi preoccuperei , comunque parlano che sta Suning forse chiuderà per Sett/Ottobre



Nono, ti assicuro che gli interisti credono che siano tutta fuffa i cinesi.


----------



## Aron (31 Maggio 2016)

Ruiu.


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adesso dritti verso la firma del preliminare entro il 15 giugno (speriamo, ma non credo ci saranno ritardi visto che le bozze sono pronte e vanno soltanto stesi i contratti definitivi)
> 
> Nel frattempo, aspettiamo le ultime di Pasquale...



Dobbiamo tenere d'occhio il suo account di twitter o cosa?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo tenere d'occhio il suo account di twitter o cosa?



Si, credo stia scrivendo l'ultimo pezzo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2016)

Ruiu è un viscido, è un berlusconiano, non un milanista.

Sta negando continuamente, è terrorizzato peggio di un interista, lo stanno smentendo tutti e va avanti.

Ma siamo sicuri che non sia un rubentino infiltrato?


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ruiu è un viscido, è un berlusconiano, non un milanista.
> 
> Sta negando continuamente, è terrorizzato peggio di un interista, lo stanno smentendo tutti e va avanti.
> 
> Ma siamo sicuri che non sia un rubentino infiltrato?



Oppure è solo scaramanzia..


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ruiu è un viscido, è un berlusconiano, non un milanista.
> 
> Sta negando continuamente, è terrorizzato peggio di un interista, lo stanno smentendo tutti e va avanti.
> 
> Ma siamo sicuri che non sia un rubentino infiltrato?



Ruiu è uno schifoso gallianista, non berlusconiano


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oppure è solo scaramanzia..



No ma che. Fa sempre così... è proprio tarato di suo


----------



## bargnani83 (31 Maggio 2016)

più ruiu è negativo più la trattativa è vicina alla conclusione positiva.mi preoccuperei del contrario.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.



*Quotate*


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ruiu è un viscido, è un berlusconiano, non un milanista.
> 
> Sta negando continuamente, è terrorizzato peggio di un interista, lo stanno smentendo tutti e va avanti.
> 
> Ma siamo sicuri che non sia un rubentino infiltrato?


Ragazzi per cortesia , non fatemi scrivere cose che non posso scrivere . 
Dovete capire che la TV non è la realtà e loro sono dei personaggi .


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2016)

Ditemi che lo schifoso Ruiu non ha appena paragonato Mr. Bee ai cinesi.

Mi fa ridere che tutti lo contraddicono e lui non si rende conto della sua stupidità.
Continua ad interrompere, fatelo tacere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io fossi l Inter mi preoccuperei , comunque parlano che sta Suning forse chiuderà per Sett/Ottobre



Su certe testate danno per fatta la cessione a sti cinesi con Moratti che esce di scena e Thoir che resta presidente..boh..adesso vedremo milano che banchetta sul mercato?


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.



Vediamo, forse ci dirà i nomi della cordata Campopiano??


----------



## Devil (31 Maggio 2016)

Ruiu non è un giornalista, le sue opinioni valgono quanto quelle del vostro barista di fiducia. Anzi, anche meno, perché nella tradizione italiana il barista di fiducia se ne intende di calcio


----------



## Devil (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Su certe testate danno per fatta la cessione a sti cinesi con Moratti che esce di scena e Thoir che resta presidente..boh..adesso vedremo milano che banchetta sul mercato?



Io ho letto che prenderanno una quota minima, tipo 20%


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ditemi che lo schifoso Ruiu non ha appena paragonato Mr. Bee ai cinesi.
> 
> Mi fa ridere che tutti lo contraddicono e lui non si rende conto della sua stupidità.
> Continua ad interrompere, fatelo tacere.


Io quel programma non lo guarda appunto per colpa di quei 3-4 personaggi insopportabili che compaiono spesso...se poi ci aggiungono Suma e ordine come superospiti è come guardare il processo di Biscardi...trash allo stato brado..


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.



Ma che cavolo sta scrivendo Campopiano!!!


----------



## Tahva (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.



Mamma mia... continuo a tenere le dita incrociate. Campopiano sbrigati a scrivere che vogliamo sapere


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ruiu non è un giornalista, le sue opinioni valgono quanto quelle del vostro barista di fiducia. Anzi, anche meno, perché nella tradizione italiana il barista di fiducia se ne intende di calcio



Sono contento che un pò tutti concordiamo su questo personaggio...troppo stupido per essere vero..


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2016)

Il bello della cessione sarà anche che tutti questi disgustosi pipazzi berlusconiani e gallianiani spariranno per sempre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2016)

Appena arriva la notizia di campopiano fate copia incolla al volo...anche i secondi sono preziosi quando sei li che trattieni la venuta...


----------



## Sotiris (31 Maggio 2016)

Lasciamo stare Ruiu, ragazzi, quello esprime sue opinioni peraltro senza informarsi, andando dritto per i suoi pregiudizi. Chiunque in questo forum è in grado di esprimere un'opinione più informata della sua e più onesta intellettualmente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*


Tutto come previsto. Come avrebbe mai fatto a non convincere Berlusconi una cordata composta da colossi che, singolarmente, sono capaci di comprarsi non solo il Milan, ma tutta Fininvest?  La strada verso il preliminare, ormai, è spianata.


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Appena arriva la notizia di campopiano fate copia incolla al volo...anche i secondi sono preziosi quando sei li che trattieni la venuta...



movimento lento.....mi raccomando


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Appena arriva la notizia di campopiano fate copia incolla al volo...anche i secondi sono preziosi quando sei li che trattieni la venuta...



ahahahaha... tra gif e battute mi state a fa morì


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il bello della cessione sarà anche che tutti questi disgustosi pipazzi berlusconiani e gallianiani spariranno per sempre.



Macchè...purtroppo so già che per un pò se i risultati non vengono saranno i primi detrattori dei cinesi..


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il bello della cessione sarà anche che tutti questi disgustosi pipazzi berlusconiani e gallianiani spariranno per sempre.



mah.. non ne sono tanto sicuro. Questi son capaci di stare sempre li come avvoltoi a criticare qualsiasi cosa. E' sempre difficile liberarsi dai parassiti


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Macchè...purtroppo so già che per un pò se i risultati non vengono saranno i primi detrattori dei cinesi..



Ma va, ovviamente qualche bimbominkia o squilibrato gira nel forum, ma per la maggior parte ho la presunzione di dire che di calcio ne capiamo, e ci accorgiamo se le cose son fatte bene o male, indipendentemente dai risultati.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Maggio 2016)

> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.


Mutande croccantissime


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2016)

Letto l' articolo, nulla di nuovo...


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Letto l' articolo, nulla di nuovo...



solo conferme


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Piovono conferme   ...

ROBIN LI


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano sta dicendo agli utenti che possiamo iniziare il mercato.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

Bè ha confermato le buone notizie di questi giorni....Emery allenatore con Garcia e Simeone ancora in lizza...Brocchi fuori dalle balle...Benatia primo rinforzo....300 milioni per mercato, merchandising e stadio nuovo....e sopratutto ha confermato che saranno 7 i colossi...bene così


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *



Si vola in quote!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2016)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *


Mi preme un punto: Galliani andrà soltanto a trattare, fisicamente, oppure sceglierà lui i calciatori?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi preme un punto: Galliani andrà soltanto a trattare, fisicamente, oppure sceglierà lui i calciatori?



Galliani tratterà i nomi fatti dai cinesi. Saranno loro a decidere l'allenatore (come detto da Berlusconi) e pure i rinforzi.


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *



Il 15 Giugno sarà festa nazione per il Milan, FESTA DELLA LIBERAZIONE!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *



VOLO ragazzi volooooooo


----------



## Ciachi (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *



.......chi "mi sveglia"??....sto sognando???....


----------



## diavolo (31 Maggio 2016)

Mi lascia perplesso la parte relativa ai 300 milioni per mercato, merchandising e stadio....con 300 milioni non ci fai neanche lo stadio


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *



Anche oggi si chiude domani


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi preme un punto: Galliani andrà soltanto a trattare, fisicamente, oppure sceglierà lui i calciatori?



No Failliani sarà soltanto il tramite MOMENTANEO che farà le trattative più urgenti ...


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Anche oggi si chiude domani



Vabbè sei miope per non dire altro, è da mesi che si dice che il preliminare si firmerà il 15 giugno.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi preme un punto: Galliani andrà soltanto a trattare, fisicamente, oppure sceglierà lui i calciatori?





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Galliani tratterà i nomi fatti dai cinesi. Saranno loro a decidere l'allenatore (come detto da Berlusconi) e pure i rinforzi.



Allora a me preme un altro punto (l'ultima questione a quanto pare) : come decidono i cinesi ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Vai condoraccio, vai a vedere cos'è il calcio vero! Non le mazzette con Preziosi e Raiola.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Mi lascia perplesso la parte relativa ai 300 milioni per mercato, merchandising e stadio....con 300 milioni non ci fai neanche lo stadio



Ma Hahahaha  ... Ovviamente sono soldi messi a bilancio per esempio 50 milioni per iniziare i lavori ( fantastico ) 50 milioni per il marketing e 200 per i giocatori ...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Galliani tratterà i nomi fatti dai cinesi. Saranno loro a decidere l'allenatore (come detto da Berlusconi) e pure i rinforzi.



non credo proprio...se prendi uno come Emery sarà lui a scegliere i giocatori...direi che se l'è guadagnato


----------



## Giangy (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *



Speriamo che arriverà un forte difensore di qualità, del tipo Benatia, Subotic, Manolas, Varane, Marquinhos, non faccio i nomi di altri come Pique, Thiago Silva, perchè tanto Barcellona, e PSG non li lascerà andare via cosi di botto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Anche oggi si chiude domani


Chi l'ha detto che oggi si sarebbe chiuso?


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *



Tutto confermato, questo mi sa che è il SI' più importante di tutta la trattativa.
Ora si possono occhiare i primi obbiettivi, il mercato lo faranno i cinesi.


----------



## pablog1585 (31 Maggio 2016)

intanto un famoso giornalista di sky conferma che non c'è nulla di fatto e che Berlusconi è ancora dubbioso e la lista degli acquirenti non è stata ancora visionata.... possibile?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non credo proprio...se prendi uno come Emery sarà lui a scegliere i giocatori...direi che se l'è guadagnato


A proposito di Emery, guarda caso, la prima notizia di mercato uscita è stata quella su Aleix Vidal.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Anche oggi si chiude domani


Ma basta fare i troll.. Dai veramente basta... 
Su quale criterio poi si doveva chiudere oggi??? Boh veramente mah!


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Mi lascia perplesso la parte relativa ai 300 milioni per mercato, merchandising e stadio....con 300 milioni non ci fai neanche lo stadio



Oltre all'acquisto della società, metteranno subito nel piatto circa 300 mln (sono supposizioni) che andranno per la prox campagna acquisti, per promuovere il merketing e per inziare a sviluppare il progetto stadio.
Di certo poi nno si fermeranno con quei soldi, nelle alte sessioni di bilancio stanzieranno altri soldi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Allora a me preme un altro punto (l'ultima questione a quanto pare) : come decidono i cinesi ?


Società veicolo e poi inseriranno i propri uomini.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> intanto un famoso giornalista di sky conferma che non c'è nulla di fatto e che Berlusconi è ancora dubbioso e la lista degli acquirenti non è stata ancora visionata.... possibile?



Lascia perdere quelli


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> *Agenzia Ansa conferma tutto: Berlusconi si è convinto che gli investitori cinesi pronti ad acquistare il 70% del Milan sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti, così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa per approfondire entità e qualità del loro progetto di investimento per il rilancio della squadra. Questo è in sintesi l'esito del vertice tenutosi ad Arcore.*



Online la conferma Ansa!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A proposito di Emery, guarda caso, la prima notizia di mercato uscita è stata quella su Aleix Vidal.



ma infatti ormai il prescelto è lui...al Siviglia ha dato tutto....Monchi è andato via...Banega pure....direi che la strada è segnata...


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A proposito di Emery, guarda caso, la prima notizia di mercato uscita è stata quella su Aleix Vidal.


Mamma mia


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non credo proprio...se prendi uno come Emery sarà lui a scegliere i giocatori...direi che se l'è guadagnato



Beh, certamente il nuovo mister verrà ascoltato! Ma scordatevi che Berlusconi e Galliani possano decidere da soli qualcosa.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Maggio 2016)

Per non dimenticare, anche oggi "flitra pessimismo???" 



http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cina-ci-siamo-tra-poco-cda-vt36610-17.html#post951391


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma basta fare i troll.. Dai veramente basta...
> Su quale criterio poi si doveva chiudere oggi??? Boh veramente mah!


.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

*Tra poco ennesime dichiarazioni di Silvio*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *





Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Online la conferma Ansa!



Avevi dubbi?


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Tra poco ennesime dichiarazioni di Silvio*



dove?


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Tra poco ennesime dichiarazioni di Silvio*



Dove?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

*Alle 19:50 Silvio on air su radio Lombardia. FM 100.3*


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Tra poco ennesime dichiarazioni di Silvio*



oddio che telenovelas..


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2016)

Forza forza forza!!!


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alle 19:50 Silvio on air su radio Lombardia. FM 100.3*



Mi raccomando chi può si sintonizzi e riferisca!!!!!!


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *



Bene, benissimo!

Incrociamo tutto l'incrociabile fino alle firme definitive!


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *


 [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION], le notizie di Campopiano dove le leggi?


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alle 19:50 Silvio on air su radio Lombardia. FM 100.3*



Strano però che rilasci interviste dopo questo incontro...non vorrei che...


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION], le notizie di Campopiano dove le leggi?



Su twitter che poi rimanda al sito del CdS.


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Strano però che rilasci interviste dopo questo incontro...non vorrei che...



che menagramo............


----------



## Giangy (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alle 19:50 Silvio on air su radio Lombardia. FM 100.3*



Basta parlare, non vediamo l'ora che non sarai più al comando del Milan


----------



## LukeLike (31 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Anche oggi si chiude domani



Sei diventato veramente stucchevole e disdicevole. Non so più se l'agonia più grande è cercare di seguire la trattativa o trovare i tuoi commenti mentre cerco di scorrere quelli di gente che argomenta le sue tesi e parla con cognizione di causa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION], le notizie di Campopiano dove le leggi?



Come sempre sul sito del CorSport.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Basta parlare, non vediamo l'ora che non sarai più al comando del Milan



Aspetto con ansia che finisca tutto ma vi confesso che faccio fatica a sentirlo. Non ne posso più. Aspetto che paroline magiche e che poi stia zitto per sempre. Questo è peggio di una suocera.


----------



## Serginho (31 Maggio 2016)

Un comizio ogni 30 secondi. Non vedo l'ora di togliermelo dai maroni


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *



TOTALE!


----------



## robs91 (31 Maggio 2016)

Tra quindici giorni voglio vedere il preliminare firmato con le penali,ma penali vere e non immaginarie.Per il momento i fatti stanno a zero,quindi non esulto e rimango mooolto cauto.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

ho beccato per sbaglio scarpini in tv... non vi dico le pu_____te che dice su di noi .... "dall'altra parte del naviglio è tutta fuffa" piu o meno...  

chiuso OT


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *



SE continuamo cosi poi arrivo a crederci 100 u.u, oggi siamo di nuovo aumentati a 60%, dajee continuate a darmi conferme, finalmente stiamo vedendo la luce in fondo al tunnel.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

Comunque Campopiano ha risposto ad alcuni su twitter che il mercato è aperto...


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Dai che dopo in radio conferma che cederà


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Su twitter che poi rimanda al sito del CdS.



grazie


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Maggio 2016)

Anche se sono scettico da sempre seguo aggiornamento per aggiornamento, ma c'è una cosa che non ho ben capito, ed è il ruolo di questo Gancikoff.
Ha lavorato con Galatioto ed ok, per questo ora è stato mandato a presentare i presunti investitori che lo studio americano avrebbe trovato.
Poi ha una società specializzata nella costruzione di stadi, ed ok.
Quello che mi sfugge è: per quale assurdo motivo questo qua dovrebbe diventare AD del Milan?


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come sempre sul sito del CorSport.



ok ri-grazie


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Anche se sono scettico da sempre seguo aggiornamento per aggiornamento, ma c'è una cosa che non ho ben capito, ed è il ruolo di questo Gancikoff.
> Ha lavorato con Galatioto ed ok, per questo ora è stato mandato a presentare i presunti investitori che lo studio americano avrebbe trovato.
> Poi ha una società specializzata nella costruzione di stadi, ed ok.
> *Quello che mi sfugge è: per quale assurdo motivo questo qua dovrebbe diventare AD del Milan?*



Sinceramente questo punto non l'ho capito neppure io


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Strano però che rilasci interviste dopo questo incontro...non vorrei che...



Ragazzi, ma non capisco di cosa vi sorprendiate. Ma secondo voi a Silvio è venuta improvvisamente voglia di andare a parlare di Milan 10 volte al giorno ogni giorno?

Sta facendo campagna elettorale


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano ha aggiustato il tiro e ha detto che possono lavorare per allenatore e mercato...chissà, ormai al 15 comunque manca davvero poco.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Anche se sono scettico da sempre seguo aggiornamento per aggiornamento, ma c'è una cosa che non ho ben capito, ed è il ruolo di questo Gancikoff.
> Ha lavorato con Galatioto ed ok, per questo ora è stato mandato a presentare i presunti investitori che lo studio americano avrebbe trovato.
> Poi ha una società specializzata nella costruzione di stadi, ed ok.
> Quello che mi sfugge è: per quale assurdo motivo questo qua dovrebbe diventare AD del Milan?


io direi che meritano fiducia su tutta la linea...se l'hanno scelto come AD avranno i loro motivi....l'importante al momento è trovare un bravo DS...xkè con Galliani siamo cmq messi malissimo....deve SPARIRE


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma non capisco di cosa vi sorprendiate. Ma secondo voi a Silvio è venuta improvvisamente voglia di andare a parlare di Milan 10 volte al giorno ogni giorno?
> 
> Sta facendo campagna elettorale


Si certo...ma ieri dice che oggi era una giornata decisiva e poi si presenta in radio...vediamo che dice...spero qualcosa in più delle solite 4 manfrine trite e ritrite..


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si certo...ma ieri dice che oggi era una giornata decisiva e poi si presenta in radio...vediamo che dice...spero qualcosa in più delle solite 4 manfrine trite e ritrite..



Per me va in radio per parlare della politica non di Milan poi vediamo.


----------



## Aron (31 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha aggiustato il tiro e ha detto che possono lavorare per allenatore e mercato...chissà, ormai al 15 comunque manca davvero poco.



Ha anche detto che se Berlusconi voleva ritirarsi dalla trattativa, questo era il giorno per farlo.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ha anche detto che se Berlusconi voleva ritirarsi dalla trattativa, questo era il giorno per farlo.



Ovviamente non è impossibile cambi idea ma ripeto, ormai al 15 manca poco possiamo resistere, non vedo l'ora! Poi se tutto va come deve, mercato...che mercato!


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Tra quindici giorni voglio vedere il preliminare firmato con le penali,ma penali vere e non immaginarie.



.


----------



## fra29 (31 Maggio 2016)

Telelombardia e Sky scetticissime.. Si parla praticamente solo di Suning-Inter sottovalutando assolutamente la giornata di oggi. Su TL grasse risate quando si è detto che Silvio ha dato ok per prosecuzione della trattativa, la risposta di un ospite è stata "ma come? Ancora devo trattare? Oggi non doveva essere decisiva?".
Io sclero.. Soprattutto la posizione di Sky, di norma molto sul pezzo, mi lascia così.. Se non ci fosse Campopiano le frasi di SB avrebbero il sapore della presa in giro..


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Ho razionalizzato adesso che solo qui ci crediamo e solo qui pare se ne parli .

HO PAURA .


----------



## markjordan (31 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ruiu è un viscido, è un berlusconiano, non un milanista.
> 
> Sta negando continuamente, è terrorizzato peggio di un interista, lo stanno smentendo tutti e va avanti.
> 
> Ma siamo sicuri che non sia un rubentino infiltrato?


conte , cerci , ibra
lui e' un lemming , va avanti fino al baratro plufff


----------



## The Ripper (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *



Emery/Simeone in panchina

Benatia
Glik
Mammana
Pjanic
Zielinski
Diawara
James Rodriguez
Ibrahimovic

e ci andiamo a prendere lo scudetto


----------



## kollaps (31 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Emery/Simeone in panchina
> 
> Benatia
> Glik
> ...



*Benatia/Godin*...uno dei due, secondo me, arriva. Con emery il primo, con simeone il secondo.
*Biglia/Fernandinho*...il primo dovrebbe arrivare, soprattutto nel caso di simeone, essendo argentini si troverebbero alla perfezione...il secondo è in scadenza 2017 e probabilmente con guardiola non troverà molto spazio
Zielinski è verso il napoli, diawara verso l'estero.
*James Rodriguez/Isco/Gotze/Arda Turan/Yarmolenko/Jesus Navas*...due tra questi potrebbero arrivare, ovviamente James sarebbe un sogno, anche se la vedo dura.
*Ibrahimovic*...imprescindibile a livello d'immagine e di marketing per una società che si vuole presentare subito bene...potrebbe essere già nostro


----------



## malos (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho razionalizzato adesso che solo qui ci crediamo e solo qui pare se ne parli .
> 
> HO PAURA .



Io per non sbagliarmi leggo solo il forum, televisione bandita. Se succederà qualcosa di brutto almeno soffrirò in compagnia di gente che ci tiene.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Io per non sbagliarmi leggo solo il forum, televisione bandita. Se succederà qualcosa di brutto almeno soffrirò in compagnia di gente che ci tiene.



Bravo, scelta migliore!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

*Silvio ON AIR su Radio Lombardia: "Guardi, ho avuto tante sofferenze, davvero tante ultimamente, mi sono potuto interessare poco di Milan perché oggetto di persecuzione giudiziaria, tanti processi... quindi adesso, finito questo periodo terribile, ho capito che per tornare grandi bisogna trovare capitali grandi che hanno solo emiri o aziende cinesi che hanno grandi fatturati. Per questo stiamo negoziando con grande dolore con aziende cinesi la vendita della maggioranza, quello che chiediamo è che ci sia un formale impegno ad investire come nei primi 20 anni della mia presidenza"*


----------



## ScArsenal83 (31 Maggio 2016)

Io vorrei solo capire come mai all'Inter fanno tutto in 20 gg...ora si parla di vendita del 70% entro fine giugno (giusto o sbagliato che sia lo dirà il tempo)...e noi dobbiamo sempre aspettare le calende greche e come si alza il pazzo la mattina...


----------



## kollaps (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Manca sempre meno


----------



## __king george__ (31 Maggio 2016)

ho sentito l'intervento di silvio in radio: le solite cose nulla di che....ormai è un disco rotto

spero che questa storia finisca presto e ovviamente bene.....pensa se ci troviamo la prox stagione con l'inter ai cinesi e noi con l'ital-milan.....


----------



## Morghot (31 Maggio 2016)

I cinesi dell'inter son saltati fuori oggi e già si sanno i nomi, accordi con thoir e tutto; noi siamo in ballo da più di un anno e ancora non si sa niente di certo.... io rimango scettico per non prendere dolorose inchiappettate.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Silvio ON AIR su Radio Lombardia: "Guardi, ho avuto tante sofferenze, davvero tante ultimamente, mi sono potuto interessare poco di Milan perché oggetto di persecuzione giudiziaria, tanti processi... quindi adesso, finito questo periodo terribile, ho capito che per tornare grandi bisogna trovare capitali grandi che hanno solo emiri o aziende cinesi che hanno grandi fatturati. Per questo stiamo negoziando con grande dolore con aziende cinesi la vendita della maggioranza, quello che chiediamo è che ci sia un formale impegno ad investire come nei primi 20 anni della mia presidenza"*


Solo a me sembra che queste dichiarazioni sono fatte per i suoi elettori che non vogliono che venda? Mi sembra abbia accentuato più del solito il suo "dolore" per la vendita, il suo dispiacere su una radio che si occupa guardacaso di POLITICA.
Ci siamo o è solo una nostra/mia impressione? Perchè agli altri "giornalisti" sembra tutto il contrario...


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Silvio ON AIR su Radio Lombardia: "Guardi, ho avuto tante sofferenze, davvero tante ultimamente, mi sono potuto interessare poco di Milan perché oggetto di persecuzione giudiziaria, tanti processi... quindi adesso, finito questo periodo terribile, ho capito che per tornare grandi bisogna trovare capitali grandi che hanno solo emiri o aziende cinesi che hanno grandi fatturati. Per questo stiamo negoziando con grande dolore con aziende cinesi la vendita della maggioranza, quello che chiediamo è che ci sia un formale impegno ad investire come nei primi 20 anni della mia presidenza"*




TU! Negozierai con dolore!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

*Ancora Silvio su rete 4 ore 20:30 più tardi, stay tuned, stavolta sarà in diretta. 
Questa di Radio Lombardia probabilmente era registrata stamattina infatti all'inizio ha detto "buongiorno"*


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> I cinesi dell'inter son saltati fuori oggi e già si sanno i nomi, accordi con thoir e tutto; noi siamo in ballo da più di un anno e ancora non si sa niente di certo.... io rimango scettico per non prendere dolorose inchiappettate.



Perché noi siamo ancora nelle mani di Berlusconi, quando se ne andrà vedrai che non dovremo più preoccuparci delle sue propagande politiche inutili e fallimentari.
Non manca molto ormai.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Silvio su rete 4 ore 20:30 più tardi, stay tuned. Questa di Radio Lombardia probabilmente era registrata stamattina infatti all'inizio ha detto "buongiorno"*



Beh ma che potrebbe dire di davvero nuovo? A meno che non dica che domani scegliamo l'allenatore...o ovviamente dica che non vende più...


----------



## __king george__ (31 Maggio 2016)

azz stasera non potrò guardarlo!peccato perche forse stasera sarà piu interessante di quello che ha detto ora....

ma d'altronde ho anche una vita sociale oltre i deliri del pazzo


----------



## Freddiedevil (31 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Solo a me sembra che queste dichiarazioni sono fatte per i suoi elettori che non vogliono che venda? Mi sembra abbia accentuato più del solito il suo "dolore" per la vendita, il suo dispiacere su una radio che si occupa guardacaso di POLITICA.
> Ci siamo o è solo una nostra/mia impressione? Perchè agli altri "giornalisti" sembra tutto il contrario...



Certo che è volta alla campagna elettorale. Accentua il fatto che è stato un martire perseguitato dalla giustizia. 
E poi le solite cose...CON DOLORE...perchè il grande condottiero non vorrebbe abbandonare mai...le solite cose...nulla di nuovo ma soprattutto nulla di preoccupante secondo me


----------



## Aragorn (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Silvio su rete 4 ore 20:30 più tardi, stay tuned, stavolta sarà in diretta.
> Questa di Radio Lombardia probabilmente era registrata stamattina infatti all'inizio ha detto "buongiorno"*



È ovunque, peggio di Salvini


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Silvio ON AIR su Radio Lombardia: "Guardi, ho avuto tante sofferenze, davvero tante ultimamente, mi sono potuto interessare poco di Milan perché oggetto di persecuzione giudiziaria, tanti processi... quindi adesso, finito questo periodo terribile, ho capito che per tornare grandi bisogna trovare capitali grandi che hanno solo emiri o aziende cinesi che hanno grandi fatturati. Per questo stiamo negoziando con grande dolore con aziende cinesi la vendita della maggioranza, quello che chiediamo è che ci sia un formale impegno ad investire come nei primi 20 anni della mia presidenza"*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Silvio su rete 4 ore 20:30 più tardi, stay tuned, stavolta sarà in diretta.
> Questa di Radio Lombardia probabilmente era registrata stamattina infatti all'inizio ha detto "buongiorno"*



Boh,speriamo.
Se la prendessimo in quel posto anche stavolta sarebbe davvero cocente.


----------



## Freddiedevil (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Silvio su rete 4 ore 20:30 più tardi, stay tuned, stavolta sarà in diretta.
> Questa di Radio Lombardia probabilmente era registrata stamattina infatti all'inizio ha detto "buongiorno"*



Magari su rete 4 in diretta dice qualcosa di nuovo...secondo me potrebbe...visto che è in diretta su un TG che seguono in molti suoi simpatizzanti e in piena ora di punta...vediamo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: l'uomo del Milan ha detto si. La trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest proseguirà fino al 15 giugno quando ci saranno le storiche firme sul preliminare per il passaggio del Milan. La novità rispetto alla notizia dell'Ansa è che Gancikoff ha presentato la lista completa di tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata: sembrano confermate le presenze di Robin Li ed Evergrande. Ed anche la forte sponsorship della Huawei. Ancora qualche mistero su Midea. Ma tutto è stato presentato sotto gli occhi di Berlusconi che ha gradito molto: futuri proprietari e piano di investimento rispondono perfettamente alle richieste del patron. Adesso nei prossimi step si parlerà di come i cinesi vorranno rinforzare il Milan. Quindi i primi nomi. Già detto di Emery e Benatia, restano sullo sfondo anche Simeone e Garcia. Confermate le precedenti notizie su Galliani che farà il mercato su indicazione dei cinesi e Barbara nel CDA. *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Silvio ON AIR su Radio Lombardia: "Guardi, ho avuto tante sofferenze, davvero tante ultimamente, mi sono potuto interessare poco di Milan perché oggetto di persecuzione giudiziaria, tanti processi... quindi adesso, finito questo periodo terribile, ho capito che per tornare grandi bisogna trovare capitali grandi che hanno solo emiri o aziende cinesi che hanno grandi fatturati. Per questo stiamo negoziando con grande dolore con aziende cinesi la vendita della maggioranza, quello che chiediamo è che ci sia un formale impegno ad investire come nei primi 20 anni della mia presidenza"*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Silvio su rete 4 ore 20:30 più tardi, stay tuned, stavolta sarà in diretta.
> Questa di Radio Lombardia probabilmente era registrata stamattina infatti all'inizio ha detto "buongiorno"*



Eppure se leggete bene qualcosa di nuovo l'ha detta pure a Radio Lombardia... cosa? Ha paragonato le aziende cinesi con grandi fatturati agli emiri


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei solo capire come mai all'Inter fanno tutto in 20 gg...ora si parla di vendita del 70% entro fine giugno (giusto o sbagliato che sia lo dirà il tempo)...e noi dobbiamo sempre aspettare le calende greche e come si alza il pazzo la mattina...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho razionalizzato adesso che solo qui ci crediamo e solo qui pare se ne parli .
> 
> HO PAURA .



ma davvero, solo qui, in giro si parla solo di inter e sfottono apertamente berlusconi e il milan... io non capisco se sia tutta paura o se devo iniziare davvero a tremare... posso accettare 50 punti dalla juve, ma se l'inter viene venduta ai cinesi e noi no c'è solo da piangere... maledizione al nano e alle sue telenovela ogni volta che deve fare qualcosa


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ma davvero, solo qui, in giro si parla solo di inter e sfottono apertamente berlusconi e il milan... io non capisco se sia tutta paura o se devo iniziare davvero a tremare... posso accettare 50 punti dalla juve, ma se l'inter viene venduta ai cinesi e noi no c'è solo da piangere... maledizione al nano e alle sue telenovela ogni volta che deve fare qualcosa



Sarebbe una tragedia di enormi proporzioni, roba da diventare matto! 

Se si dovesse concludere questa trattativa, sarebbe l'ennesima conferma che la stampa italiana è disinformazione allo stato puro, anche se non credo ci sia bisogno di ulteriori conferme.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

No beh se ora non vende mi aspetto la rivoluzione!! Tutti con forconi e torce


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una tragedia di enormi proporzioni, roba da diventare matto!
> 
> Se si dovesse concludere questa trattativa, sarebbe l'ennesima conferma che la stampa italiana è disinformazione allo stato puro, anche se non credo ci sia bisogno di ulteriori conferme.



credo smetterei di credere nello sport in generale

comunque la stampa in generale è corrotta fino al midollo oltre che già essere incompetente di suo, però intanto la strizza la mettono lo stesso

però pensare che noi in 2 anni abbiamo avuto solo summit con bee prima e con i cinesi ora, mentre quei stramaledetti schifosi intertristi hanno già fatto un cambio di proprietà e si apprestano ad effettuarne un altro, mi fa davvero dubitare di tutto, ok la stampa anti milan, ok la stampa antiberlusconi, ma proprio tutti tutti tutti? giornali, tv, dalle piu piccole alle piu famose, mi fa davvero strano... sta notizia delle mer_e mi ha davvero stravolto


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Mah...io spero che la durata della trattativa e tutte queste dichiarazioni siano dovuti alla teatralità dell'individuo in questione...che voglia lasciare in grande stile e dimostrare che questa vendita è un atto di profondo amore e scelta dolorosissima....bah...beato chi ancora gli crede...io spero solo firmi..


----------



## danjr (31 Maggio 2016)

Del Debbio mi fa troppa paura...


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi ma quante vaccate sta dicendo ????? È stato lui al governo per 20 anni e non ha fatto nulla !!!! Questo sta malissimo .


----------



## danjr (31 Maggio 2016)

è un robot dentro cui inseriscono dei dischi sempre uguali...


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

Mi sembra ovvio che non dirà niente di nuovo sul Milan, niente di importante sicuro, già tanto se ne parla.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Secondo La7 poco fa, svolta epocale per entrambe le società milanesi che stanno per passare di mano. Un minuto a parlare di Inter, 30 secondi di Milan. Chiosa finale: ma l'Inter è più avanti rispetto al Milan. Rido e spengo tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia che noia , adesso inizia Gomorra ma volevo sentire del Milan .... Mi sono sorbito 20 minuti di lui che parla del nulla . 
Mi chiedo i vecchi come facciano a votarlo .


----------



## danykz (31 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, ero iper felice, ma da queste ultime pagine mi state trasmettendo pessimismo! Mi stanno innervosendo molto certi individui!


----------



## The Ripper (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo La7 poco fa, svolta epocale per entrambe le società milanesi che stanno per passare di mano. Un minuto a parlare di Inter, 30 secondi di Milan. Chiosa finale: ma l'Inter è più avanti rispetto al Milan. Rido e spengo tutto.



Beh, da quanto si legge in giro sembra così


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Maggio 2016)

Il nano è in campagna elettorale.. 

Deve accontentare tutti. 
Tifosi milanisti con la cessione. 
I suoi fedeli con l ital milan Anti comunista. 

A fine della storiella deve vendere. 


Silviooooooooo vendiiiiiii


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Beh, da quanto si legge in giro sembra così



.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che noia , adesso inizia Gomorra ma volevo sentire del Milan .... Mi sono sorbito 20 minuti di lui che parla del nulla .
> Mi chiedo i vecchi come facciano a votarlo .



Evidentemente il sig. Ascione si è iscritto al forum


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (31 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Beh, da quanto si legge in giro sembra così



Sì, ok... ma le firme per un eventuale preliminare saranno poste solo tra un mese, quindi a fine giugno... E il passaggio completo delle quote si completerebbe entro la fine dell'estate, quindi 3 mesi... E in più, hanno detto che thohir non è al 100% convinto. Di che parliamo...

Noi invece abbiamo un calendario preciso... Entro il 15 giugno, massimo 20, si pongono le firme per il preliminare con penali salatissime per entrambe le parti(se si faranno). E a luglio si cede la maggioranza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo La7 poco fa, svolta epocale per entrambe le società milanesi che stanno per passare di mano. Un minuto a parlare di Inter, 30 secondi di Milan. Chiosa finale: ma l'Inter è più avanti rispetto al Milan. Rido e spengo tutto.


Ma chi ci frega della Sfinde? Noi pensiamo alla nostra cessione, che verrà formalizzata tra un paio di settimane col preliminare e quindi conclusa definitivamente entro fine mese/inizio luglio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Sì, ok... ma le firme per un eventuale preliminare saranno poste solo tra un mese, quindi a fine giugno... E il passaggio completo delle quote si completerebbe entro la fine dell'estate, quindi 3 mesi... E in più, hanno detto che thohir non è al 100% convinto. Di che parliamo...
> 
> Noi invece abbiamo un calendario preciso... Entro il 15 giugno, massimo 20, si pongono le firme per il preliminare con penali salatissime per entrambe le parti(se si faranno). E a luglio si cede la maggioranza.



Stai perdendo tempo, le ultime stagioni hanno traumatizzato irreversibilmente troppa gente. Ormai le notizie vere e logiche passano in secondo piano, quelle assurde invece vengono prese sul serio. E ti senti rispondere che quelle brutte ormai capitano sempre quindi è normale sia così.

Son convinto che usciranno paure e dubbi anche dopo la firma del preliminare. Forse e dico forse le paure spariranno solo quando Berlusconi non avrà più manco una singola azione della società.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

Io non capisco una cosa: come mai vedo un pessimismo assurdo, proprio oggi che c'è stato il summit che vale molto più di tutte le scemenze dette da Berlusconi nell'ultima settimana? Per colpa dell'Inter? Non capisco, anche i più ottimisti mi sembra che ormai non ci credano. Pochi ancora credono alla cessione come se oggi fossero arrivate notizie negative sul fronte Milan. (Re, Splendidi Incisivi, Kollaps ad esempio sono tra i più convinti ma fino a 2 ore fa lo erano anche altri come Lollo che invece ora mi sembra siano diventati improvvisamente pessimisti). Andrà come andrà, continuiamo a crederci! è difficile per tutti ma se scriviamo qui è per sperare, non per arrenderci.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Stai perdendo tempo, le ultime stagioni hanno traumatizzato irreversibilmente troppa gente. Ormai le notizie vere e logiche passano in secondo piano, quelle assurde invece vengono prese sul serio. E ti senti rispondere che quelle brutte ormai capitano sempre quindi è normale sia così.
> 
> Son convinto che usciranno paure e dubbi anche dopo la firma del preliminare. Forse e dico forse le paure spariranno solo quando Berlusconi non avrà più manco una singola azione della società.



Le paure le abbiamo, giustamente tutti, ma se le parole senza senso di Berlusconi dell'ultima settimana avevano acceso un grande entusiasmo, come mai l'unico atto concreto dal momento dell'esclusiva ha fatto tornare pessimismo?!


----------



## danykz (31 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco una cosa: come mai vedo un pessimismo assurdo, proprio oggi che c'è stato il summit che vale molto più di tutte le scemenze dette da Berlusconi nell'ultima settimana? Per colpa dell'Inter? Non capisco, anche i più ottimisti mi sembra che ormai non ci credano. Pochi ancora credono alla cessione come se oggi fossero arrivate notizie negative sul fronte Milan. (Re, Splendidi Incisivi, Kollaps ad esempio sono tra i più convinti ma fino a 2 ore fa lo erano anche altri come Lollo che invece ora mi sembra siano diventati improvvisamente pessimisti). Andrà come andrà, continuiamo a crederci! è difficile per tutti ma se scriviamo qui è per sperare, non per arrenderci.



Secondo me è FATTA, ma anche io come hai detto tu stesso, mi sono sentito investito da un certo pessimismo e non ne capisco il motivo! Oggi praticamente è stato detto che al 98,9% la trattiva andrà per il meglio!


----------



## The P (31 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco una cosa: come mai vedo un pessimismo assurdo, proprio oggi che c'è stato il summit che vale molto più di tutte le scemenze dette da Berlusconi nell'ultima settimana? Per colpa dell'Inter? Non capisco, anche i più ottimisti mi sembra che ormai non ci credano. Pochi ancora credono alla cessione come se oggi fossero arrivate notizie negative sul fronte Milan. (Re, Splendidi Incisivi, Kollaps ad esempio sono tra i più convinti ma fino a 2 ore fa lo erano anche altri come Lollo che invece ora mi sembra siano diventati improvvisamente pessimisti). Andrà come andrà, continuiamo a crederci! è difficile per tutti ma se scriviamo qui è per sperare, non per arrenderci.



infatti stiamo a sentire i giornalai quando si è espressal'Ansa. Ma sapete quanta credibilità ha l'Ansa in ambito giornalistico? oggi è una guornata importante ragazzi.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> infatti stiamo a sentire i giornalai quando si è espressal'Ansa. Ma sapete quanta credibilità ha l'Ansa in ambito giornalistico? oggi è una guornata importante ragazzi.



Inoltre bisogna sempre ricordarsi che nonostante si parli di una società calcistica, si parla pur sempre di una società, lasciamo il calciomercato a Sky e compagnia ma parliamo di finanza più che di sport, non si possono ignorare testate come l'Ansa che da le notizie a tutti e a giornali di ogni genere...


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco una cosa: come mai vedo un pessimismo assurdo, proprio oggi che c'è stato il summit che vale molto più di tutte le scemenze dette da Berlusconi nell'ultima settimana? Per colpa dell'Inter? Non capisco, anche i più ottimisti mi sembra che ormai non ci credano. Pochi ancora credono alla cessione come se oggi fossero arrivate notizie negative sul fronte Milan. (Re, Splendidi Incisivi, Kollaps ad esempio sono tra i più convinti ma fino a 2 ore fa lo erano anche altri come Lollo che invece ora mi sembra siano diventati improvvisamente pessimisti). Andrà come andrà, continuiamo a crederci! è difficile per tutti ma se scriviamo qui è per sperare, non per arrenderci.


 no no io sono iper felice , solo che oggi almeno dai Tg sportivi mi aspettavo una menzione ... NIENTE , come se non fosse successo niente e mi sono fatto 2 domande .


----------



## goleador 70 (31 Maggio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> infatti stiamo a sentire i giornalai quando si è espressal'Ansa. Ma sapete quanta credibilità ha l'Ansa in ambito giornalistico? oggi è una guornata importante ragazzi.



Infatti

Animo amici rossoneri..ci siamo


----------



## Casnop (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...


Molto, molto bene. Il contratto preliminare sancirà in modo pressochè irrevocabile il passaggio di quote da Fininvest al consorzio cinese. Le penali per l'inadempimento possono talvolta giungere al 30-35% del valore del prezzo. In genere la penale viene "presentata", ovvero resa disponibile su conti accessibili al venditore all'atto della sottoscrizione del preliminare, onde essere attingibile da quest'ultimo in ipotesi di denunciato inadempimento. Ma sono cautele estreme che lo sviluppo serio, professionale ed amichevole di questa negoziazione esclude in modo definitivo. Siamo all'alba di una nuova era, auspicata da molti. L'augurio è che le enormi aspettative sui nuovi soci e, direi, sul nuovo profilo del modello di governance del club siano suffragate a breve-medio termine dai risultati sportivi. E' giusto essere ambiziosi nella doverosa vigilanza, noi, platea diretta e destinataria della nuova proposta sportiva, sulla adeguatezza di essa alla storia ed al destino di grandezza del nostro club. Forza Milan.


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no io sono iper felice , solo che oggi almeno dai Tg sportivi mi aspettavo una menzione ... NIENTE , come se non fosse successo niente e mi sono fatto 2 domande .


Bene, bene...ho capito male io allora e sono contento, non ti abbiamo perso  Mi sembri uno dei più carichi e vederti cambiare idea sarebbe un duro colpo anche per me. L'atteggiamento dei TG è sì sospetto, ma probabilmente preventivo, memori di quello che è successo con Bee. Ma come ho scritto spesso, tanto vale aspettare altre due settimane, lunghe sì ma sono pur sempre solo due settimane. E preghiamo


----------



## Freddiedevil (31 Maggio 2016)

Scusate...ma ai tempi di Bee anche l'ANSA ne aveva dato notizia?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Le paure le abbiamo, giustamente tutti, ma se le parole senza senso di Berlusconi dell'ultima settimana avevano acceso un grande entusiasmo, come mai l'unico atto concreto dal momento dell'esclusiva ha fatto tornare pessimismo?!



La psiche umana è complicata, ci sono ancora tante cose da scoprire...  comunque la risposta è che i media ti fanno credere quello che vogliono. È bastata la notizia dell'Inter e l'indifferenza e ignoranza generale della maggior parte delle tv a riportare nell'oblio molti tifosi. 
Non conta ciò che si dice, conta quello che si vuol far credere. Conta il messaggio. E semplicemente per ora non si vuol far passare il messaggio che il Milan stia per svoltare in maniera epocale. Perché? Beh, Berlusconi non è così ben visto e in secondo luogo un Milan davvero al top da fastidio a tanti tifosi avversari a cui non piace leggere o sentire certe cose, gobbi su tutti.


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco una cosa: come mai vedo un pessimismo assurdo, proprio oggi che c'è stato il summit che vale molto più di tutte le scemenze dette da Berlusconi nell'ultima settimana? Per colpa dell'Inter? Non capisco, anche i più ottimisti mi sembra che ormai non ci credano. Pochi ancora credono alla cessione come se oggi fossero arrivate notizie negative sul fronte Milan. (Re, Splendidi Incisivi, Kollaps ad esempio sono tra i più convinti ma fino a 2 ore fa lo erano anche altri come Lollo che invece ora mi sembra siano diventati improvvisamente pessimisti). Andrà come andrà, continuiamo a crederci! è difficile per tutti ma se scriviamo qui è per sperare, non per arrenderci.



Ti posso rispondere io, più ci si avvicina al traguardo più ti assale l'ansia di non vedere l'arrivo, fa parte dell'indole umana e noi milanisti ancora di più ormai scottati da truffe berlusconiane.
Metti in conto i giornalisti i quali con la ns. trattativa la snobbano anzi la sminuiscono, mentre per una mezza notizia sull'inter partono i titoloni con è FATTA!!!!!
E' normale che ti arrivano tutte le paure pensando ad un'altra campagna elettore da parte del NS silvio!!!!


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Molto, molto bene. Il contratto preliminare sancirà in modo pressochè irrevocabile il passaggio di quote da Fininvest al consorzio cinese. Le penali per l'inadempimento possono talvolta giungere al 30-35% del valore del prezzo. In genere la penale viene "presentata", ovvero resa disponibile su conti accessibili al venditore all'atto della sottoscrizione del preliminare, onde essere attingibile da quest'ultimo in ipotesi di denunciato inadempimento. Ma sono cautele estreme che lo sviluppo serio, professionale ed amichevole di questa negoziazione esclude in modo definitivo. Siamo all'alba di una nuova era, auspicata da molti. L'augurio è che le enormi aspettative sui nuovi soci e, direi, sul nuovo profilo del modello di governance del club siano suffragate a breve-medio termine dai risultati sportivi. E' giusto essere ambiziosi nella doverosa vigilanza, noi, platea diretta e destinataria della nuova proposta sportiva, sulla adeguatezza di essa alla storia ed al destino di grandezza del nostro club. Forza Milan.


Sempre un piacere leggerti, ma "soci" sembra un po' riduttivo


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco una cosa: come mai vedo un pessimismo assurdo, proprio oggi che c'è stato il summit che vale molto più di tutte le scemenze dette da Berlusconi nell'ultima settimana? Per colpa dell'Inter? Non capisco, anche i più ottimisti mi sembra che ormai non ci credano. Pochi ancora credono alla cessione come se oggi fossero arrivate notizie negative sul fronte Milan. (Re, Splendidi Incisivi, Kollaps ad esempio sono tra i più convinti ma fino a 2 ore fa lo erano anche altri come Lollo che invece ora mi sembra siano diventati improvvisamente pessimisti). Andrà come andrà, continuiamo a crederci! è difficile per tutti ma se scriviamo qui è per sperare, non per arrenderci.



Meglio non lasciarsi condizionare dagli umori di un forum, ci vuole un attimo per intristirsi.
Tutto sta proseguendo, oggi o bloccava tutto o mandava avanti, come avevo già scritto poche ore fa penso sia stato il SI' più importante di tutta la vicenda, quello che delinea probabilmente tutta la trattativa verso una parte e rende impossibile tornare sui proprio passi.
A questo punto della trattativa c'è solo un opzione ed è il sì, questo non è calciomercato ma come umori siamo lì.


----------



## The P (31 Maggio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Scusate...ma ai tempi di Bee anche l'ANSA ne aveva dato notizia?



Certo, e con Bee infatti c'è stato un contatto reale. Vi siete scordati le foto di Galliani con Nielio Lucas per la campagna acquisti? Vi siete scordati i comunicati della Doyen?

Quella volta si ruppe semplicemente qualcosa, infatti la Dyen sparì da un momento all'altro. Tuttavia mi sembra un operazione relativamente folle acquistare il 48% di una società, sopratutto di una società che non crea profitti. Il 20% dell'Inter ci sta, dell'Atletico ancora di più, il 20% del Milan potrebbe starci, ma il 48% significa spendere spiccioli in meno rispetto al socio di minoranza che ha il favore del CDA.

E comunque non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere. Sal Galatioto ragazzi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

Ahahah
Ragazzi, ma quanto siete ingenui!!
tra l'altro state facendo complottismo inutile verso i media,

vi ho sempre detto che dietro a ogni notizia data o non data vi è un perchè,
e non è mai la notizia che và analizzata, ma i motivi che spingono a fornirla o meno.

Secondo voi una bomba come questa cessione che se fosse pubblicizzata farebbe vendere millanta copie in più ai giornali sportivi o che farebbe lievitare gli ascolti delle tv, che ben sappiamo entrambi non si fanno scrupoli a inventare notizie a casaccio,
viene sminuita per paura che non sia reale o per invidia? ma figuratevi...

Semplicemente siamo sotto elezioni e nessuno può/vuole fare propaganda al nostro saltimbanco, tant'è che stà saltellando da un emittente all'altra per darsi visibilità, anche perchè ormai in piazza radunerebbe si e no 100 persone.

Ovviamente con l'Inter hanno più libertà d'informazione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Molto, molto bene. Il contratto preliminare sancirà in modo pressochè irrevocabile il passaggio di quote da Fininvest al consorzio cinese. Le penali per l'inadempimento possono talvolta giungere al 30-35% del valore del prezzo. In genere la penale viene "presentata", ovvero resa disponibile su conti accessibili al venditore all'atto della sottoscrizione del preliminare, onde essere attingibile da quest'ultimo in ipotesi di denunciato inadempimento. Ma sono cautele estreme che lo sviluppo serio, professionale ed amichevole di questa negoziazione esclude in modo definitivo. Siamo all'alba di una nuova era, auspicata da molti. L'augurio è che le enormi aspettative sui nuovi soci e, direi, sul nuovo profilo del modello di governance del club siano suffragate a breve-medio termine dai risultati sportivi. E' giusto essere ambiziosi nella doverosa vigilanza, noi, platea diretta e destinataria della nuova proposta sportiva, sulla adeguatezza di essa alla storia ed al destino di grandezza del nostro club. Forza Milan.



Sempre Forza Milan! La svolta è vicina


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Meglio non lasciarsi condizionare dagli umori di un forum, ci vuole un attimo per intristirsi.
> Tutto sta proseguendo, oggi o bloccava tutto o mandava avanti, come avevo già scritto poche ore fa penso sia stato il SI' più importante di tutta la vicenda, quello che delinea probabilmente tutta la trattativa verso una parte e rende impossibile tornare sui proprio passi.
> A questo punto della trattativa c'è solo un opzione ed è il sì, questo non è calciomercato ma come umori siamo lì.



Hai ragione, però proprio sul forum dobbiamo "sostenerci" a vicenda e crederci! Se non lo facessimo qui e ascoltassimo le notizie esterne a quest'ora dovremmo pensare che va tutto a rotoli. #KeepTheFaith


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, però proprio sul forum dobbiamo "sostenerci" a vicenda e crederci! Se non lo facessimo qui e ascoltassimo le notizie esterne a quest'ora dovremmo pensare che va tutto a rotoli. #KeepTheFaith







Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



.


----------



## markjordan (31 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ahahah
> Ragazzi, ma quanto siete ingenui!!
> tra l'altro state facendo complottismo inutile verso i media,
> 
> ...


bravo
c'e' pure la par condicio


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, però proprio sul forum dobbiamo "sostenerci" a vicenda e crederci! Se non lo facessimo qui e ascoltassimo le notizie esterne a quest'ora dovremmo pensare che va tutto a rotoli. #KeepTheFaith



Ma che senso ha? Cioè...avete bisogno di sostegno a vicenda, dell'opinione degli altri per crederci o meno?
Ragazzi... pensate con la vostra testa, non con quella degli altri, perché gli altri, gran parte delle volte, non hanno nemmeno i vostri stessi interessi.


----------



## danykz (31 Maggio 2016)

In caso di cessione, MW si deve impegnare ad organizzare dei banchetti in tutta italia direi Catania, Palermo, Bari, Napoli, Roma, Milano! Dove si festeggerà tutta la notte, sono carico! Ospite speciale Unay che con un elicottero girerà tutti i centri e brinderà coi tifosi! Sto perdendo tanta sanità mentale, spero solo che ne varrà la pena!!


----------



## Casnop (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La psiche umana è complicata, ci sono ancora tante cose da scoprire...  comunque la risposta è che i media ti fanno credere quello che vogliono. È bastata la notizia dell'Inter e l'indifferenza e ignoranza generale della maggior parte delle tv a riportare nell'oblio molti tifosi.
> Non conta ciò che si dice, conta quello che si vuol far credere. Conta il messaggio. E semplicemente per ora non si vuol far passare il messaggio che il Milan stia per svoltare in maniera epocale. Perché? Beh, Berlusconi non è così ben visto e in secondo luogo un Milan davvero al top da fastidio a tanti tifosi avversari a cui non piace leggere o sentire certe cose, gobbi su tutti.


Il passaggio negoziale di oggi, benchè in concreto decisivo, è pur sempre interlocutorio. Le firme, attese a breve, saranno invece il momento definitivo, irrevocabile. Aggiungiamo che si tratta di un passaggio non documentato a livello ufficiale, e la reazione dei media si spiega in tali termini. Arriviamo al momento curciale, e vedremo l'esplosione di attenzione del mondo su un evento a dir poco storico.


----------



## Aron (31 Maggio 2016)

Serafini insiste col bluff.
Mah.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2016)

Molto meglio che Berlusconi non abbia detto niente da Del Debbio. Se avesse detto qualcosa anche lì, una trasmissione a cui non frega nulla del calcio, sarebbe stata la prova di una scaletta da campagna elettorale, già programmata.

Per il resto ribadisco il concetto che ho scritto nel topic della cessione dell'Inter.. leggo troppo vittimismo/sindrome da accerchiamento nei confronti delle TV o giornali che non parlano di cessione. Sembriamo dei perdazzurri vittimisti.

MEGLIO che se ne parli poco... infatti io i dubbi li avevo stamattina quando a ogni radio del pianeta il nano parlava della cessione...


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha? Cioè...avete bisogno di sostegno a vicenda, dell'opinione degli altri per crederci o meno?
> Ragazzi... pensate con la vostra testa, non con quella degli altri, perché gli altri, gran parte delle volte, non hanno nemmeno i vostri stessi interessi.


Non travasiamo...sostenerci non raccontando cavolate no sense per vivere in un mondo fatato. Semplicemente se non scrivessimo e leggessimo il forum non ci capiremmo più niente con l'informazione contraddittoria della marea di testate giornalistiche esistenti...o se vuoi possiamo parlare di disinformazione o mancanza di informazione, come OGGI.


----------



## Casnop (31 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha? Cioè...avete bisogno di sostegno a vicenda, dell'opinione degli altri per crederci o meno?
> Ragazzi... pensate con la vostra testa, non con quella degli altri, perché gli altri, gran parte delle volte, non hanno nemmeno i vostri stessi interessi.


Ineccepibile. Soprattutto pensiamo ai fatti, e non alle suggestioni, che non servono a nulla, se non ad offuscare la capacità di giudizio, che ci fa saggi. "Che gli uccelli dell'ansia e della preoccupazione volino sulla vostra testa, non potete impedirlo; ma potete evitare che vi costruiscano un nido" (Antico proverbio cinese).


----------



## The P (31 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Molto meglio che Berlusconi non abbia detto niente da Del Debbio. Se avesse detto qualcosa anche lì, una trasmissione a cui non frega nulla del calcio, sarebbe stata la prova di una scaletta da campagna elettorale, già programmata.
> 
> Per il resto ribadisco il concetto che ho scritto nel topic della cessione dell'Inter.. leggo troppo vittimismo/sindrome da accerchiamento nei confronti delle TV o giornali che non parlano di cessione. Sembriamo dei perdazzurri vittimisti.
> 
> *MEGLIO che se ne parli poco... infatti io i dubbi li avevo stamattina quando a ogni radio del pianeta il nano parlava della cessione...*



La verità è che nelle cessioni societarie le notizie escono solo ad affare concluso. Proprio questo mese sono state ceduta al 100% società come Seat Pagine Gialle e Sisal. La notizia ovviamente è uscita solo a "affare concluso".

Questo potrebbe un po' compromettere la credibilità della cosa, ma siccome siamo in campagna elettorale e il nostro presidente è un uomo senza scrupoli usa questa trattativa.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Non travasiamo...sostenerci non raccontando cavolate no sense per vivere in un mondo fatato. Semplicemente se non scrivessimo e leggessimo il forum non ci capiremmo più niente con l'informazione contraddittoria della marea di testate giornalistiche esistenti...o se vuoi possiamo parlare di disinformazione o mancanza di informazione, come OGGI.



Personalmente la penso in maniera opposta.
L'informazione devi recepirla a 360 gradi ed essere tu a discernere quale ritieni affidabile, e non qualcuno che raggruppa solo le informazioni che lui ritiene rilevanti. 

Discorso OT comunque, scusate.


----------



## Tobi (31 Maggio 2016)

Sembra che la trattativa sia a questo punto in discesa. L'unica cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi è la figura di Campopiano. Nessuno conosceva la sua esistenza, eppure da come sembra tutto quello da lui scritto precedentemente si sta verificando. Non vorrei pensare nella peggiore delle ipotesi che sia stato incaricato di passare delle informazioni in merito, unico predicatore nel deserto mentre tutti continuano a sostenere che non ci sarà nessuna cessione. Su questo sono perplesso onestamente.


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ineccepibile. Soprattutto pensiamo ai fatti, e non alle suggestioni, che non servono a nulla, se non ad offuscare la capacità di giudizio, che ci fa saggi. "Che gli uccelli dell'ansia e della preoccupazione volino sulla vostra testa, non potete impedirlo; ma potete evitare che vi costruiscano un nido" (Antico proverbio cinese).



Ottimo discorso motivazionale!


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Personalmente la penso in maniera opposta.
> L'informazione devi recepirla a 360 gradi ed essere tu a discernere quale ritieni affidabile, e non qualcuno che raggruppa solo le informazioni che lui ritiene rilevanti.
> 
> Discorso OT comunque, scusate.


Giustissimo, mai detto che bisogna isolarsi dal mondo che sarebbe il più grosso errore, mica possiamo crearci un mondo nostro in cui credere a cosa vogliamo. Semplicemente a me sembra che ci sia più disinformazione che informazioni da certe enti che non sembrano portare minimamente fatti. Io mi riferisco in particolare a oggi, nonostante un summit in cui si fa un grande passo in avanti sembra che non sia successo niente o addirittura la situazione sia peggiorata a vedere certe fonti. Ma è assolutamente corretto leggere ogni fonte, non per questo però bisogna credere a ogni pirla eh 
So che sei molto pessimista e io non ho sicurezze, quindi aspettiamo no?
p.s. forse mi sono espresso male, non intendevo assolutamente dire che non bisogna considerare tutte le notizie/informazioni anzi...il mio discorso era più motivazionale che altro e non teso a dire che dobbiamo credere a quello che ci fa comodo.


----------



## Gekyn (31 Maggio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sembra che la trattativa sia a questo punto in discesa. L'unica cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi è la figura di Campopiano. Nessuno conosceva la sua esistenza, eppure da come sembra tutto quello da lui scritto precedentemente si sta verificando. Non vorrei pensare nella peggiore delle ipotesi che sia stato incaricato di passare delle informazioni in merito, unico predicatore nel deserto mentre tutti continuano a sostenere che non ci sarà nessuna cessione. Su questo sono perplesso onestamente.



Certamente lo scorso anno Bee avevo scelto Alciato, mentre quest'anno sicuramente qualcuno ha scelto Campopiano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sembra che la trattativa sia a questo punto in discesa. L'unica cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi è la figura di Campopiano. Nessuno conosceva la sua esistenza, eppure da come sembra tutto quello da lui scritto precedentemente si sta verificando. Non vorrei pensare nella peggiore delle ipotesi che sia stato incaricato di passare delle informazioni in merito, unico predicatore nel deserto mentre tutti continuano a sostenere che non ci sarà nessuna cessione. Su questo sono perplesso onestamente.



Semplicemente ha i contatti giusti (lato cinese, quindi si evita a prescindere il tuo timore). 
E non riporta MAI le sue opinioni, ma i fatti così come gli vengono raccontati. Insomma fa il giornalista. E da le piste a colleghi molto più anziani di lui. Ma d'altra parte dove sta scritto che i più bravi sono quelli più conosciuti o con più esperienza? Purtroppo, in ogni settore, esistono capre con la barba lunga... 

P.S. quando tutto sarà finito e arriveranno queste benedette firme, Pasquale avrà molto da raccontare... e lo farà qui, nel nostro forum. Stay tuned


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ineccepibile. Soprattutto pensiamo ai fatti, e non alle suggestioni, che non servono a nulla, se non ad offuscare la capacità di giudizio, che ci fa saggi. "Che gli uccelli dell'ansia e della preoccupazione volino sulla vostra testa, non potete impedirlo; ma potete evitare che vi costruiscano un nido" (Antico proverbio cinese).



I fatti, più che pensarci, li sto aspettando.
Di anni ne sono passati davvero tanti, spero solo non ne dovranno passare altrettanti.


----------



## The P (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Semplicemente ha i contatti giusti (lato cinese, quindi si evita a prescindere il tuo timore).
> E non riporta MAI le sue opinioni, ma i fatti così come gli vengono raccontati. Insomma fa il giornalista. E da le piste a colleghi molto più anziani di lui. Ma d'altra parte dove sta scritto che i più bravi sono quelli più conosciuti o con più esperienza? Purtroppo, in ogni settore, esistono capre con la barba lunga...
> 
> Ad ogni modo, quando tutto sarà finito e arriveranno queste benedette firme, Pasquale avrà molto da raccontare... e lo farà qui, nel nostro forum. Stay tuned



wow!

ma si è capito se è milanista? Io ho questa impressione...


----------



## Andre96 (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Semplicemente ha i contatti giusti (lato cinese, quindi si evita a prescindere il tuo timore).
> E non riporta MAI le sue opinioni, ma i fatti così come gli vengono raccontati. Insomma fa il giornalista. E da le piste a colleghi molto più anziani di lui. Ma d'altra parte dove sta scritto che i più bravi sono quelli più conosciuti o con più esperienza? Purtroppo, in ogni settore, esistono capre con la barba lunga...
> 
> P.S. quando tutto sarà finito e arriveranno queste benedette firme, Pasquale avrà molto da raccontare... e lo farà qui, nel nostro forum. Stay tuned


Avete già firmato accordi di esclusiva o siete al preliminare?


----------



## fra29 (31 Maggio 2016)

Ci vorrebbe davvero un bel punto della situazione di Festa e saremmo tutti più felici..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Avete già firmati accordi di esclusiva o siete al preliminare?



Bella questa


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> wow!
> 
> ma si è capito se è milanista? Io ho questa impressione...



Io pure ero curioso e stavo cercando di interpretare i tweet, però credo che questa sia la prima volta che si avvicini al Milan. Ha dato il suo appoggio allo sfogo di La Scala di pochi giorni fa però.


----------



## malos (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bella questa



Se non si presenta penale salatissima


----------



## Didaco (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Semplicemente ha i contatti giusti (lato cinese, quindi si evita a prescindere il tuo timore).
> E non riporta MAI le sue opinioni, ma i fatti così come gli vengono raccontati. Insomma fa il giornalista. E da le piste a colleghi molto più anziani di lui. Ma d'altra parte dove sta scritto che i più bravi sono quelli più conosciuti o con più esperienza? Purtroppo, in ogni settore, esistono capre con la barba lunga...
> 
> P.S. quando tutto sarà finito e arriveranno queste benedette firme, Pasquale avrà molto da raccontare... e lo farà qui, nel nostro forum. Stay tuned



Grandissimo! Esclusiva MW, altro che ravezzani!


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Maggio 2016)

altre 2 settimane....passano lentissimi i giorni , fra un pessimismo cosmico ed una esultanza la fine del tunnel sembra sempre piu' vicina.


----------



## Miracle1980 (31 Maggio 2016)

Piuttosto quello che mette i brividi è che Campopiano sia ''nato'' giusto due settimane dopo l'annuncio della data delle elezioni. Infatti a fine marzo è stato scelto il 5 Giugno come data delle elezioni e Campopiano due settimane dopo ha lanciato l'esca della cordata di Cinesi interessata al Milan...
Io sono ancora fiducioso ma se dovesse saltare tutto sarebbe una botta tremenda. Una botta da coma sportivo.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2016)

*NOTA A MARGINE: Franco Ordine sta LETTERALMENTE sbeffeggiando in diretta Cristiano Ruiu, di persona, per le sue idee a dir poco stupide e le continue negazioni della trattativa con i cinesi.
Lo dico per tutti quelli in preda all ansia per alcune teorie pessimistiche di alcuni giornalisti *


----------



## Casnop (31 Maggio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sembra che la trattativa sia a questo punto in discesa. L'unica cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi è la figura di Campopiano. Nessuno conosceva la sua esistenza, eppure da come sembra tutto quello da lui scritto precedentemente si sta verificando. Non vorrei pensare nella peggiore delle ipotesi che sia stato incaricato di passare delle informazioni in merito, unico predicatore nel deserto mentre tutti continuano a sostenere che non ci sarà nessuna cessione. Su questo sono perplesso onestamente.


Chi erano Bob Woodward e Carl Bernstein prima del Watergate? Due giovani, volenterosi ragazzi di bottega del Post, che ebbero la ventura di incappare in una serie di indizi anomali su una sospetta effrazione al comitato elettorale democratico di Mc Govern a Washington, e, contro la stessa posizione del direttore Ben Bradlee (uomo con la schiena dritta verso il potere ma anche scafato giornalista poco aduso a concedere spazio alle false piste), insistettero nelle loro indagini fino a quando non furono scelti dal Potere stesso per dare voce e megafono al progetto rivoluzionario di sovvertimento della presidenza Nixon e della stessa sorte della guerra americana in Vietnam. Talvolta il Potere sceglie i cantori più puri, meno condizionati da lui, per raggiungere i propri obiettivi, anzi per proteggerli dalla loro strumentale deformazione. Campopiano è la nemesi di Alciato, l'uomo che indaga senza telecamere e riflettori, attraverso taccuino, coincidenze, conoscenze, ed una forte fiducia nelle proprie fonti, che l'ambizione di sfruttare ha portato a trattare con rispetto senza forzare. Lui è stato bravissimo a farsi usare come docile strumento di conoscenza, trattando la preziosa materia a disposizione con grande scrupolo, tant'è che la fonte si è fidata fino in fondo di lui. Ed oggi ringraziamo entrambi se non è finita nel vilipendio come per Mr. Bee. Ma qui, premessa ad ogni considerazione, c'erano i fatti che precedevano. Ovvero, i soldi.


----------



## siioca (31 Maggio 2016)

hai proprio ragione, sarebbe una botta tremenda,ma la trattativa per come si è messa fa ben sperare.


----------



## ignaxio (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Semplicemente ha i contatti giusti (lato cinese, quindi si evita a prescindere il tuo timore).
> E non riporta MAI le sue opinioni, ma i fatti così come gli vengono raccontati. Insomma fa il giornalista. E da le piste a colleghi molto più anziani di lui. Ma d'altra parte dove sta scritto che i più bravi sono quelli più conosciuti o con più esperienza? Purtroppo, in ogni settore, esistono capre con la barba lunga...
> 
> P.S. quando tutto sarà finito e arriveranno queste benedette firme, Pasquale avrà molto da raccontare... e lo farà qui, nel nostro forum. Stay tuned



Grande! Possiamo mettere ai voti la sua candidatura a Direttore Generale di Milan Channel?


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *NOTA A MARGINE: Franco Ordine sta praticamente sbeffeggiando on diretta Cristiano Ruiu di persona per le sue idee a dir poco stupide e le continue negazioni della trattativa con o cinesi.
> Lo dico per tutti quelli in preda all ansia per alcune teorie pessimistiche di alcuni giornalisti *



Siamo arrivati a tal punto?


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha? Cioè...avete bisogno di sostegno a vicenda, dell'opinione degli altri per crederci o meno?
> Ragazzi... pensate con la vostra testa, non con quella degli altri, perché gli altri, gran parte delle volte, non hanno nemmeno i vostri stessi interessi.



Il problema è che oramai c'è rimasto solo questo per sperare in un futuro migliore,se i tifosi del Milan non parlano di questo di cosa dovrebbero parlare ? Di Galliani ? Di Brocchi ? Della rosa del Milan ? Del nostro CACIOmercato ?
Prima usavano il calciomercato con gli acquisti e ci illudevano adesso usano la cessione del Milan e già una volta con Mr Bee hanno fatto il loro teatrino...sarà cosi anche questa volta ?
Bisognerebbe commentare la cessione del Milan solo quando è tutto fatto perché farlo adesso ha poco senso sopratutto considerando il personaggio in questione,i precedenti e dulcis infondo la campagna elettorale alle porte (ma anvedi te il milan può essere ceduto preciso quando c'è la campagna elettorale..che coincidenza)
Io sarò pure ripetitivo e annoionate o quello che volete ma in tutta questa storia io non vedo ne limpidità e ne chiarezza,basti pensare che ancora oggi non si sa i nomi di chi vuole comprare il Milan solo questo mi basta per non crederci a me...per non parlare di tutto il resto.
Tutte le discussione fatte in questo tempo per me sono inutili perché tanto alla fine si basa tutto su quello che vuole fare Berlusconi e prevederlo è impossibile.


----------



## ghettoprollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Solo a me sembra che queste dichiarazioni sono fatte per i suoi elettori che non vogliono che venda? Mi sembra abbia accentuato più del solito il suo "dolore" per la vendita, il suo dispiacere su una radio che si occupa guardacaso di POLITICA.
> Ci siamo o è solo una nostra/mia impressione? Perchè agli altri "giornalisti" sembra tutto il contrario...



Più che altro sono dichiarazioni da ruffiano mescolate ad arte da un ufficio stampa sensibile all'umoralità del bacino elettorale (non solo ai suoi elettori). Parlando di Milan, in questo momento fa comodo parlare della vendita della società (gradita ai più) e arricchire il racconto con le pene di cuore di Silviuccio nostro. Il tutto indirizzato proprio ad una fetta di popolo votante che potrebbe ritrovare un pò di "simpatia" verso Silviuccio nostro. Politici.

Mia opinione.


----------



## ghettoprollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Molto, molto bene. Il contratto preliminare sancirà in modo pressochè irrevocabile il passaggio di quote da Fininvest al consorzio cinese. Le penali per l'inadempimento possono talvolta giungere al 30-35% del valore del prezzo. In genere la penale viene "presentata", ovvero resa disponibile su conti accessibili al venditore all'atto della sottoscrizione del preliminare, onde essere attingibile da quest'ultimo in ipotesi di denunciato inadempimento. Ma sono cautele estreme che lo sviluppo serio, professionale ed amichevole di questa negoziazione esclude in modo definitivo. Siamo all'alba di una nuova era, auspicata da molti. L'augurio è che le enormi aspettative sui nuovi soci e, direi, sul nuovo profilo del modello di governance del club siano suffragate a breve-medio termine dai risultati sportivi. E' giusto essere ambiziosi nella doverosa vigilanza, noi, platea diretta e destinataria della nuova proposta sportiva, sulla adeguatezza di essa alla storia ed al destino di grandezza del nostro club. Forza Milan.



Minuti e minuti di applausi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Semplicemente ha i contatti giusti (lato cinese, quindi si evita a prescindere il tuo timore).
> E non riporta MAI le sue opinioni, ma i fatti così come gli vengono raccontati. Insomma fa il giornalista. E da le piste a colleghi molto più anziani di lui. Ma d'altra parte dove sta scritto che i più bravi sono quelli più conosciuti o con più esperienza? Purtroppo, in ogni settore, esistono capre con la barba lunga...
> 
> P.S. quando tutto sarà finito e arriveranno queste benedette firme, Pasquale avrà molto da raccontare... *e lo farà qui, nel nostro forum. Stay tuned*


Ah, su in dirigenza vi siete mobilitati per ospitarlo?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, su in dirigenza vi siete mobilitati per ospitarlo?



Se Dio, ehm.. Silvio vuole, verrà intervistato da MW


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati a tal punto?



Che intendi?


----------



## Crox93 (31 Maggio 2016)

Molto bene che sempre più fonti si stiano sbilanciando a favore (a parte Sky e i soliti interisti/juventini)


----------



## ignaxio (31 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se Dio, ehm.. Silvio vuole, verrà intervistato da MW



Troppi scoop, non è che sei tu Campopiano??


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2016)

Ruiu non ha un minimo di vergogna se viene sbugiardato pure da ordine...

Il fatto è che il buon cristiano è palesemente terrorizzato (oggi ha anche specificato di essere di cattivo umore e ad un certo punto ha praticamente urlato "Non esiste nessuna cessione!") perchè sa che galliani non sarà più della partita a breve, e senza il suo "padrino" anche lui è finito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Quanto godrò quando tutti questi schifosi giornalisti inutili saranno senza lavoro ... Aspetto solo quel momento.


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che intendi?



Se Franco Ordine che ha sempre visto con scetticismo la cessione ora è passato dall'altra parte della barricata sbeffegiando Ruiu per la sua diffidenza la dice tutta sulla serietà della trattativa. (odore di rinnovamento all'orizzonte?)


----------



## malos (31 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ruiu non ha un minimo di vergogna se viene sbugiardato pure da ordine...
> 
> Il fatto è che il buon cristiano è palesemente terrorizzato (oggi ha anche specificato di essere di cattivo umore e ad un certo punto ha praticamente urlato "Non esiste nessuna cessione!") perchè sa che galliani non sarà più della partita a breve, e senza il suo "padrino" anche lui è finito.



Poveretto bisogna capirlo, per il geometra ha fatto l'impossibile non ultima la campagna sfrenata anti-Barbara.


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Poveretto bisogna capirlo, per il geometra ha fatto l'impossibile non ultima la campagna sfrenata anti-Barbara.



Solo noi abbiamo i "tifosi" in Tv che remano contro,solo noi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Troppi scoop, non è che sei tu Campopiano??



Macché! Ahahahah


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2016)

Guardiamo il lato positivo, almeno non abbiamo pompilio...


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi Ruiu non è neanche un servo, è proprio un troll di professione. Lo chiamano proprio per fare il buffone.
Dovrebbe limitarsi a commentare le partite di Texas Holdem.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Guardiamo il lato positivo, almeno non abbiamo pompilio...



Quello credo sia inarrivabile  nemmeno Crudeli è a quel livello


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Solo noi abbiamo i "tifosi" in Tv che remano contro,solo noi.



Ultimamente Ruiu ha parlato, non apertamente ma lo ha fatto intendere, di errori gestionali di Berlusconi pur di difendere Galliani. C'è qualcosa di malato nel loro rapporto.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Maggio 2016)

Marca sempre la solita suonata: devono impegnarsi a investire ogni anno...a me questa cosa puzza parecchio


----------



## __king george__ (31 Maggio 2016)

ho guardato le classifiche di forbes per assicurarmi che i cinesi "nostri" fossero piu ricchi di quelli dell inter....(si come i bimbi )
bene possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli...quello della suning è addirittura un po più povero di silvione nostro....


----------



## kakaoo1981 (31 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi bellinazzo sulle reti del canguro è stato semplicemente vergognoso


----------



## Aron (31 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Marca sempre la solita suonata: devono impegnarsi a investire ogni anno...a me questa cosa puzza parecchio



Chi pensi si prenderà i meriti di aver ceduto il club a una cordata che investirà almeno 100 milioni all'anno per il mercato?
Lo stesso che dice di aver rifiutato una decina di cordate (sì come no) perché ritenute non idonee al bene del Milan.


----------



## JohnShepard (1 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi bellinazzo sulle reti del canguro è stato semplicemente vergognoso



appena visto...vergognoso. Spero che venga sbugiardato lui e tutti gli altri maledetti gufi. Speriamo vada tutto bene ragazzi, sto soffrendo peggio della finale di Manchester


----------



## kakaoo1981 (1 Giugno 2016)

Ha osato dire che il nano non è sicuro della solidità del gruppo che vuole subentrare non essendo nomi altisonanti.... E che il gruppo ke vuole i prescritti è molto più potente .... Hahaha


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi bellinazzo sulle reti del canguro è stato semplicemente vergognoso



Dicci tutto.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Ha osato dire che il nano non è sicuro della solidità del gruppo che vuole subentrare non essendo nomi altisonanti.... E che il gruppo ke vuole i prescritti è molto più potente .... Hahaha



Vabbe siamo al delirio,mi state dicendo che per loro (Sky-Bellinazzo) l'articolo dell'ANSA nonchè le ultime dichiarazioni di Berlusconi non sono mai esistite,ma sopratutto IL SUNING da solo è più potente di SETTE,S-E-T-T-E gruppi messi insieme?


----------



## kolao95 (1 Giugno 2016)

Bellinazzo.. Ancora parla?


----------



## Black (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



ragazzi, scusate, leggo solo ora la notizia. E' stata una serata parecchio alcolica..... posso dire di aver già festeggiato incosciamente! quindi manca solo l'ufficialità!! che dire.....goodoooooooooo


----------



## kakaoo1981 (1 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Vabbe siamo al delirio,mi state dicendo che per loro (Sky-Bellinazzo) l'articolo dell'ANSA nonchè le ultime dichiarazioni di Berlusconi non sono mai esistite,ma sopratutto IL SUNING da solo è più potente di SETTE,S-E-T-T-E gruppi messi insieme?



Esattamente questo lurido bastava solamente ke avesse detto evergrande ke anke lui ha confermato ke si comprano tutti i frigoriferi e lavatrici tarocco di "quelli"


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Giugno 2016)

Ma bellinazzo attaccati al ca.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Giugno 2016)

Ho una voglia matta di insultare Bellinazzo Sky Ravezzani e Ruiu....ma non sono ancora ottimista


----------



## kakaoo1981 (1 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ho una voglia matta di insultare Bellinazzo Sky Ravezzani e Ruiu....ma non sono ancora ottimista


 Già fatto su Twitter


----------



## JohnShepard (1 Giugno 2016)

Ma poi non capisco questa differenza nel trattare le due cessioni da parte di sky e di quasi tutta la stampa. Cioè per loro il titolo è: è fatta! Cioè questi qua si sono risparmiati mesi di discorsi su due diligence, esclusiva, preliminare.... Per noi invece: i nomi si sanno, il gruppo è solido ma Berlusconi..... Ma .azzo sono solo io che vedo qualcosa che non va? Questi godono a farci soffrire


----------



## DannySa (1 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho guardato le classifiche di forbes per assicurarmi che i cinesi "nostri" fossero piu ricchi di quelli dell inter....(si come i bimbi )
> bene possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli...quello della suning è addirittura un po più povero di silvione nostro....



Questo qui è un pelo meglio di Thohir, niente a che vedere con i cinesi che stanno comprando il Milan, non vale nemmeno la metà di una delle 6-7 società di cui si parla.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...





kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Ha osato dire che il nano non è sicuro della solidità del gruppo che vuole subentrare non essendo nomi altisonanti.... E che il gruppo ke vuole i prescritti è molto più potente .... Hahaha



Fino a quando i cinesi non usciranno allo scoperto dovremo, ahimè, mandar giù molta mer.. Speriamo che dopo il 15 inizino ad arrivare le prime dichiarazioni ufficiali.


----------



## JohnShepard (1 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Fino a quando i cinesi non usciranno allo scoperto dovremo, ahimè, mandar giù molta mer.. Speriamo che dopo il 15 inizino ad arrivare le prime dichiarazioni ufficiali.



purtroppo si, che nervi!


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Fino a quando i cinesi non usciranno allo scoperto dovremo, ahimè, mandar giù molta mer.. Speriamo che dopo il 15 inizino ad arrivare le prime dichiarazioni ufficiali.



Entro il 15 servirebbe già l'allenatore in realtà


----------



## kolao95 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il 15 se succederà ciò che deve succedere..


----------



## Aragorn (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: +++ #BERLUSCONI dà il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: la cordata cinese, seria e ambiziosa, lo ha convinto+++ #nerosurosso
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Entro il 15 servirebbe già l'allenatore in realtà



Vi dirò che ad oggi il lato sportivo è l'ultima delle mie preoccupazioni. Indubbiamente sarebbe bello vivere per una volta un estate normale se non addirittura speciale, ma se dopo le elezioni (lo spauracchio dei più pessimisti) dovessero davvero arrivare importanti conferme sarei già al settimo cielo, anche se questo vorrebbe dire aver perso prezioso tempo in ottica mercato (anche se molti dicono che in realtà stiamo già operando, ma io ho ancora dei forti dubbi al riguardo).


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Vi dirò che ad oggi il lato sportivo è l'ultima delle mie preoccupazioni. Indubbiamente sarebbe bello vivere per una volta un estate normale se non addirittura speciale, ma se dopo le elezioni (lo spauracchio dei più pessimisti) dovessero davvero arrivare importanti conferme sarei già al settimo cielo, anche se questo vorrebbe dire aver perso prezioso tempo in ottica mercato (anche se molti dicono che in realtà stiamo già operando, ma io ho ancora dei forti dubbi al riguardo).



Invece per me tolto Berlusconi rimane il secondo e ultimo male, una volta tolto anche lui siamo sulla buona strada. Ma ho paura che se non levano di mezzo subito quello rimette le radici.


----------



## Devil (1 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Invece per me tolto Berlusconi rimane il secondo e ultimo male, una volta tolto anche lui siamo sulla buona strada. Ma ho paura che se non levano di mezzo subito quello rimette le radici.



Il contratto di Galliani scadrà il prossimo anno e non dimentichiamoci che stiamo parlando di un settantenne che attualmente non ha neanche questo gran rapporto con la tifoseria. È praticamente impossibile che metta radici


----------



## Aragorn (1 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Invece per me tolto Berlusconi rimane il secondo e ultimo male, una volta tolto anche lui siamo sulla buona strada. Ma ho paura che se non levano di mezzo subito quello rimette le radici.



Se davvero dietro a Galatioto si celano le aziende di cui si parla, una volta arrivata l'ufficialità dubito che Galliani potrà continuare a sabotare e vivacchiare (speriamo che il rinnovo del Capitone possa essere ricordata come la sua ultima trollata) . Nel peggiore dei casi verrà tenuto sotto strettissima sorveglianza, nel migliore verrà direttamente accompagnato alla porta.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se davvero dietro a Galatioto si celano le aziende di cui si parla, una volta arrivata l'ufficialità dubito che Galliani potrà continuare a sabotare e vivacchiare (speriamo che il rinnovo del Capitone possa essere ricordata come la sua ultima trollata) . Nel peggiore dei casi verrà tenuto sotto strettissima sorveglianza, nel migliore verrà direttamente accompagnato alla porta.



Io ho il timore che questi vedendo le cose da lontano guardino al palmares e pensino davvero che questo coi soldi è simplythebest.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

*Gazzetta dello Sport in prima pagina: C'è il sì di Silvio, il milan finisce sul piatto. Società cinesi statali e private nel pool dei possibili compratori. Tempi stretti per dare via libera agli acquisti*

*Il Corriere dello Sport in prima pagina non accenna minimamente alla situazione del Milan, ma pubblica la svolta nella cessione dell'Inter.*


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport in prima pagina: C'è il sì di Silvio, il milan finisce sul piatto. Società cinesi statali e private nel pool dei possibili compratori. Tempi stretti per dare via libera agli acquisti*



bene. 
prima degli acquisti però c'è la questione allenatore che traballa.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io ho il timore che questi vedendo le cose da lontano guardino al palmares e pensino davvero che questo coi soldi è simplythebest.



Dico la verità, quando è uscita la notizia che il rinnovo di Montolivo era stato concordato dall'attuale società e dai nuovi proprietari mi è venuto un colpo. Passi che uno possa volere il Capitone come riserva ma pensare di dargli tre milioni netti è veramente follia pura. A quel punto mi è effettivamente venuto il dubbio che questi non capiscano una mazza di football e si facciano spennare come i peggiori club inglesi. Alla fine però, dentro di me, resto convinto che le ultime operazioni siano esclusivamente made in Galliani, il quale può agire senza alcun paletto esterno, anzi credo che questi vengano usati da B&G per giustificare l'immobilismo sul mercato (Berlusconi è stato molto chiaro riguardo al puntare sui giovani, il che tradotto equivale a dire "non intendo più spendere una lira" ). Mi auguro quindi che in caso di buona riuscita della trattativa avvenga un importante cambio dirigenziale (altra cosa già annunciata da Berlusconi, ma in questo caso meglio prenderla con le pinze dato che solitamente è una fonte affidabile solo quando comunica cose brutte )


PS chiudiamo qui altrimenti rischia di diventare una chat


----------



## VonVittel (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport in prima pagina: C'è il sì di Silvio, il milan finisce sul piatto. Società cinesi statali e private nel pool dei possibili compratori. Tempi stretti per dare via libera agli acquisti*
> 
> *Il Corriere dello Sport in prima pagina non accenna minimamente alla situazione del Milan, ma pubblica la svolta nella cessione dell'Inter.*



Bene. Avanti così. Strano che il CorSport non si sia degnato nemmeno di pubblicare l'articolo di Campopiano, un po' mi ha sorpreso


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Giugno 2016)

Chi è un ''vecchio'' tifoso, soprattutto quelli che, come me, hanno vissuto il Milan dall'era dei tre olandesi, può solo essere teso. Un mix di ansia, gioia, paura, tristezza, euforia e tanta malinconia. Qui non sta lasciando il Moratti o lo Zamparini di turno... siamo di fronte alla resa naturale del più grande presidente italiano (sportivo). La cessione è obbligatoria e quando sarà ufficializzata saremo in molti a provare una sensazione di vuoto dentro. Tesi per la speranza e l'ansia che il nuovo (i nuovi) padrone riesca a farci innamorare di nuovo di questa squadra.
I sogni e gli amori vanno alimentati comunque con i ricordi e questi saranno per sempre legati a questa società (magari non gli ultimi 4/5 anni) ed a queste persone (anche Galliani).
È come quando si passa dalla fine degli studi al lavoro... ci saranno nuovi traguardi e nuove emozioni ma gli anni più belli non tornano più.
Per questo anche le ultime notizie positive in chiave cessione stanno suscitando un pò di offuscamento...


----------



## Roger84 (1 Giugno 2016)

Io credo che il bivio decisivo l'abbiamo passato! Ora dritti dritti verso la meta!!!
Spero ora che il mercato abbia un'accellerata compreso l'allenatore!!!
Sono felicissimo ma ancora mi stò trattenendo perchè voglio la firma....e soprattutto i nomi dei giocatori e dell'allenatore!!!

Per quanto riguarda Ruiu, è un ridicolo....Pompilio almeno è simpatico e è un personaggio; l'altro è un burattino, un gufo e di calcio non capisce nulla!!!! Appoggia solo Galliani, porta avanti le sue sfide...prima Conte, poi Ibrahimovic e ora che la storia della cessione ai cinesi è una farsa!!!
Nel burrone c'è già caduto per le sue 2 grandi previsioni, ora con la terza andrà nel dirupo spero DEFINITIVAMENTE!!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Giugno 2016)

A quanto pare ogni giorno andrà meglio con le notizie..Non vedo l'ora passino questi 15 giorni.


----------



## Aron (1 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Dico la verità, quando è uscita la notizia che il rinnovo di Montolivo era stato concordato dall'attuale società e dai nuovi proprietari mi è venuto un colpo. Passi che uno possa volere il Capitone come riserva ma pensare di dargli tre milioni netti è veramente follia pura. A quel punto mi è effettivamente venuto il dubbio che questi non capiscano una mazza di football e si facciano spennare come i peggiori club inglesi. Alla fine però, dentro di me, resto convinto che le ultime operazioni siano esclusivamente made in Galliani, il quale può agire senza alcun paletto esterno, anzi credo che questi vengano usati da B&G per giustificare l'immobilismo sul mercato (Berlusconi è stato molto chiaro riguardo al puntare sui giovani, il che tradotto equivale a dire "non intendo più spendere una lira" ). Mi auguro quindi che in caso di buona riuscita della trattativa avvenga un importante cambio dirigenziale (altra cosa già annunciata da Berlusconi, ma in questo caso meglio prenderla con le pinze dato che solitamente è una fonte affidabile solo quando comunica cose brutte )
> 
> 
> PS chiudiamo qui altrimenti rischia di diventare una chat



Il rinnovo di Montolivo è stato ufficializzato ora, ma la firma sul contratto è avvenuta prima della trattativa in esclusiva.


----------



## Casnop (1 Giugno 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Il contratto di Galliani scadrà il prossimo anno e non dimentichiamoci che stiamo parlando di un settantenne che attualmente non ha neanche questo gran rapporto con la tifoseria. È praticamente impossibile che metta radici


Contratto che manterrà in quest'ultimo come semplice consulente, stante la revoca delle deleghe attribuitegli per effetto dell'uscita dell'attuale Consiglio di Amministrazione, a controllo Fininvest, dopo il closing della operazione. Possibile una sua presenza come consigliere di amministrazione su nomina Fininvest nel nuovo consesso, anche se nulla vieta di pensare che, affrancato dai vincoli operativi con il Milan, possa ritornare in Lega ad assumere formalmente quei poteri che esercita da anni dietro le quinte, e non ce ne voglia il presidente Beretta.


----------



## Casnop (1 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Vabbe siamo al delirio,mi state dicendo che per loro (Sky-Bellinazzo) l'articolo dell'ANSA nonchè le ultime dichiarazioni di Berlusconi non sono mai esistite,ma sopratutto IL SUNING da solo è più potente di SETTE,S-E-T-T-E gruppi messi insieme?


Il ritorno dell'Inter a più alti livelli dell'Inter è solo un bene per il campionato italiano, ed è realmente antipatico stilare classifiche per fatturati, ma se l'argomento è quello del confronto credo che siamo davvero su livelli non comparabili tra le due offerte. Tra l'altro, Berlusconi ieri accennava a compagnie cinesi a partecipazione statale, che in Cina sono solitamente le banche, che sono i collettori finanziari di molti dei gruppi cinesi citati in questi giorni. E' questo l'elemento decisivo della offerta di Galatioto: aver inserito il lucchetto della garanzia statale bancaria degli investimenti promessi dal consorzio. Le banche cinesi hanno patrimoni di svariate centinaia di miliardi di dollari ciascuna, immense liquidità, in grado di supportare qualsiasi investimento strutturale ed infrastrutturale. Dal consolidamento alla blindatura vera e propria, insomma.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport in prima pagina: C'è il sì di Silvio, il milan finisce sul piatto. Società cinesi statali e private nel pool dei possibili compratori. Tempi stretti per dare via libera agli acquisti*
> 
> *Il Corriere dello Sport in prima pagina non accenna minimamente alla situazione del Milan, ma pubblica la svolta nella cessione dell'Inter.*


Intanto sul tg5 hanno accennato sia al Milan sia all'Inter, dicendo che la trattativa sull'Inter è più "calda".


----------



## Montag84 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sempre Forza Milan! La svolta è vicina



Re, perdonami se ti correggo, ma....

dovresti iniziare a dire FoLza Milan!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Re, perdonami se ti correggo, ma....
> 
> dovresti iniziare a dire FoLza Milan!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

*GdS: Il presidente rossonero ha concesso un primo gradimento: manca ancora un contatto diretto tra le parti ma le verifiche sul peso economico della cordata lo hanno convinto. Così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: i nomi degli investitori cinesi restano ancora misteriosi ma ora si sa che a finanziare il fondo interessato all’acquisto ci sono più società, con componenti pubbliche e private, di cui almeno una quotata in borsa. L’ultimo nome ipotizzato è quello dei proprietari del club cinese Hebei Fortune, protagonisti nell’ultimo mercato di gennaio dell’acquisto di Gervinho dalla Roma per 18 milioni di euro: la proprietà è del fondo immobiliare Chine Fortune Land Development, specializzato nell’acquisizione di zone industriali e sviluppo urbano. Se la condizione del padrone rossonero era quella di individuare un successore che investisse nel Milan per farlo tornare protagonista «in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo» la condizione può esser tolta: il gruppo cinese è serio e soprattutto molto ricco. La certezza successiva che il presidente pretende di avere è che investano tanta ricchezza sulla squadra.
Andando avanti Berlusconi, insieme ai vertici Fininvest incaricati della trattativa, potranno concentrarsi su altre questioni tecniche: ricevere nuovi dettagli economici (il dossier completo sui membri del gruppo e i futuri progetti di investimento), stabilire la governance (Berlusconi sarebbe presidente onorario «come da loro richiesta per sfruttare il mio brand in Cina», mentre Gancikoff, che con Galatioto lavora da advisor per i cinesi, potrebbe entrare in qualità di a.d. della nuova società), avviare il progetto tecnico (Brocchi o un allenatore straniero? E con quali giocatori?).
. In questo modo la scadenza del promemoria di intesa siglato il 10 maggio scorso sarebbe salva: Silvio ha già espresso il suo gradimento a proseguire il negoziato. L’alternativa è che tutto resti com’è, con Berlusconi al comando e una squadra di baby azzurri guidati da Brocchi.

CorSera: Un passo avanti. Importante, non decisivo. Comunque un passo avanti nella direzione della vendita della maggioranza del Milan, nonostante i tentennamenti, i dispiaceri, le prudenze dopo la figuraccia con mister Bee, l’attesa ancora necessaria perché la campagna elettorale ha le sue esigenze (e la maggioranza dei tifosi è favorevole alla vendita) e soprattutto perché ci sono altre mosse da compiere prima di vendere il 70% alla cordata cinese. Se negli ultimi quindici giorni, però, si è aspettato con ansia di conoscere nomi e peso dei partecipanti al consorzio, la lista è (in parte: mancano ancora le informazioni di dettaglio) arrivata nelle mani dei dirigenti di Fininvest e di conseguenza in quelle di Silvio Berlusconi che l’ha esaminata ieri nell’incontro di Arcore, alla presenza anche dei figli. Ebbene, il primo esame è stato superato: i cinesi sono seri e con disponibilità finanziarie importanti. Non costituisce un problema nemmeno la ripartizione delle quote. Berlusconi desiderava ci fosse un punto di riferimento con il quale trattare. Ci sarà. Per ora, assieme all’advisor americano Sal Galatioto, l’interlocutore principe è Nicholas Gancikoff che, se la trattativa andasse in porto, ci sono molte possibilità diventi l’ad del Milan del futuro. Tra i cinesi non ci sono i nomi eclatanti che tanto sono stati esibiti nelle ultime settimane, nessun Jack Ma o simili, ma questo non toglie niente alla loro solidità. Si riuniranno in un fondo, che sarà gestito da manager: non ci sarà dunque la figura del presidente—proprietario. Che Gancikoff abbia già assunto un ruolo preminente, oltre quello di semplice rappresentante, lo dimostra il fatto che ha già preso contatti e bloccato un allenatore. Chi? L’identikit lo ha tracciato Berlusconi.
Tra questi ci sono quelli di Unai Emery, già opzionato due stagioni fa quando poi il Milan scelse Inzaghi, e Manuel Pellegrini, che avrebbe il vantaggio di essere subito libero. Ma serve aspettare il 15-20 giugno prima di arrivare alla scelta dell’allenatore. Il passaggio di ieri poteva essere decisivo in caso di pollice verso. Il primo sì invece porta al prossimo stadio. Berlusconi vuole altre rassicurazioni, soprattutto sulla qualità dei progetti di investimento per il rilancio della squadra.
Insomma non gli basta che i potenziali acquirenti abbiano i soldi, vuole anche sapere come intendono spenderli. Un modo per alzare ogni volta l’asticella delle richieste, così da trovare una scusa per non vendere? Questa volta sembra di no. Questa volta Berlusconi sembra intenzionato a far seguire altri passi a quello, importante, di ieri

Repubblica: Gli aspetti economici sono sostanzialmente definiti a eccezione di dettagli molto tecnici. Ora resta il “piano industriale”. Dopo l’incontro di ieri ad Arcore con i manager Fininvest che stanno seguendo da vicino il dossier della trattativa per la cessione del 70% del Milan alla cordata cinese, Silvio Berlusconi ha dato il via libera a un ulteriore passo avanti verso la vendita. L’ex premier è convinto della solidità finanziaria degli imprenditori asiatici coordinati da Sal Galatioto a New York e Nicholas Gancikoff in Italia. Questo esame non era mai stato superato dal precedente tentativo guidato da Mister Bee che si era arenato proprio sulla mancanza di adeguate garanzie. Ora Berlusconi vuole chiarire aspetti legati al progetto sportivo degli acquirenti: non solo l’entità degli investimenti per rafforzare la squadra negli anni a venire, ma anche la loro idea di club calcistico. Dopo aver dato per assodato che i soldi ci sono, serve una spiegazione sul modo di impiegarli. È un tema molto sensibile soprattutto in questa fase di campagna elettorale: l’argomento può essere maneggiato pubblicamente da Berlusconi per allontanare l’idea di un abbandono totale del Milan. In questo modo l’ex Cavaliere, che resterà presidente onorario per il periodo transitorio di 2-3 anni, può dimostrare attenzione alla società anche a vendita quasi avvenuta. Secondo alcune ricostruzioni, va ancora chiarita esattamente la composizione precisa della cordata: chi sono i 7-8 imprenditori che ne fanno parte. Questa situazione è legata al fatto che i nomi citati finora – Evergrande, Alibaba, Baidu – potrebbero comparire non in prima persona, ma con società controllate in percentuali più piccole. Ma quello che conta è la presenza alle spalle del pool di compratori di realtà molto significative del sistema economico cinese (queste aziende sono spesso legate da incroci azionari). Berlusconi ieri ha parlato di «un gruppo di aziende cinesi con partecipazione statale». La prossima tappa, che a questo punto potrebbe essere quella definitiva, è fissata intorno al 15-20 giugno, quindi in zona ballottaggi comunali.*


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo che Berlusca non parli più perchè ha rotto le balle...ora solo fatti e basta.


----------



## TheZio (1 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Intanto sul tg5 hanno accennato sia al Milan sia all'Inter, dicendo che la trattativa sull'Inter è più "calda".





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport in prima pagina: C'è il sì di Silvio, il milan finisce sul piatto. Società cinesi statali e private nel pool dei possibili compratori. Tempi stretti per dare via libera agli acquisti*
> 
> *Il Corriere dello Sport in prima pagina non accenna minimamente alla situazione del Milan, ma pubblica la svolta nella cessione dell'Inter.*





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Vabbe siamo al delirio,mi state dicendo che per loro (Sky-Bellinazzo) l'articolo dell'ANSA nonchè le ultime dichiarazioni di Berlusconi non sono mai esistite,ma sopratutto IL SUNING da solo è più potente di SETTE,S-E-T-T-E gruppi messi insieme?



Bene, bene così, che non ci diano credito, che ci sfottano pure.. benissimo.. 
Vi ricordate Kakà? Moggi diceva che con quel cognome non poteva giocare in A: Lucianone ripeticelo 7 volte che Kakà non era da serie A! Anzi da Champions League!
Poi (e questa è una frase che ho sentito molte volte e che ho ripetuto pure io) come dice il buon [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION]



kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il 15 se succederà ciò che deve succedere..



#FinoAlleFirme #nerosurosso #SeSuccederàCiòCheDeveSuccedere


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: Il presidente rossonero ha concesso un primo gradimento: manca ancora un contatto diretto tra le parti ma le verifiche sul peso economico della cordata lo hanno convinto. Così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: i nomi degli investitori cinesi restano ancora misteriosi ma ora si sa che a finanziare il fondo interessato all’acquisto ci sono più società, con componenti pubbliche e private, di cui almeno una quotata in borsa. L’ultimo nome ipotizzato è quello dei proprietari del club cinese Hebei Fortune, protagonisti nell’ultimo mercato di gennaio dell’acquisto di Gervinho dalla Roma per 18 milioni di euro: la proprietà è del fondo immobiliare Chine Fortune Land Development, specializzato nell’acquisizione di zone industriali e sviluppo urbano. Se la condizione del padrone rossonero era quella di individuare un successore che investisse nel Milan per farlo tornare protagonista «in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo» la condizione può esser tolta: il gruppo cinese è serio e soprattutto molto ricco. La certezza successiva che il presidente pretende di avere è che investano tanta ricchezza sulla squadra.
> Andando avanti Berlusconi, insieme ai vertici Fininvest incaricati della trattativa, potranno concentrarsi su altre questioni tecniche: ricevere nuovi dettagli economici (il dossier completo sui membri del gruppo e i futuri progetti di investimento), stabilire la governance (Berlusconi sarebbe presidente onorario «come da loro richiesta per sfruttare il mio brand in Cina», mentre Gancikoff, che con Galatioto lavora da advisor per i cinesi, potrebbe entrare in qualità di a.d. della nuova società), avviare il progetto tecnico (Brocchi o un allenatore straniero? E con quali giocatori?).
> . In questo modo la scadenza del promemoria di intesa siglato il 10 maggio scorso sarebbe salva: Silvio ha già espresso il suo gradimento a proseguire il negoziato. L’alternativa è che tutto resti com’è, con Berlusconi al comando e una squadra di baby azzurri guidati da Brocchi.
> 
> ...



Mamma mia le calende greche, una commedia imbarazzante quella del nano...ma ci rendiamo conto che questo che come alternativa propone l'italcessimilan vuole sapere anche quanti peli hanno nel sedere sti cinesi prima di passare la mano?..ma anche non mettessero 150-200 milioni l'anno ma "solo" 80 ristrutturando però la società e costruendo lo stadio non sarebbe meglio secondo lui della sua idea rivoltante?
Ora sta sfruttando sto can can mediatico in modo vergognoso come sempre, anche se spero che ora gli chiedano anche come mai lui ci mette secoli e l'inter chiude in pochi giorni invece....

Vedrete che ci userà anche per essere in TV sabato che non potrebbe per il silenzio elettorale..
Attenzione alla giornata di lunedì, passate le elezioni sapremo se davvero va in porto tutto o se ci avrà stuprato per l'ennesima volta..


----------



## Il Genio (1 Giugno 2016)




----------



## sballotello (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Speriamo che Berlusca non parli più perchè ha rotto le balle...ora solo fatti e basta.



.
considerando che all'inter sembra tutto fatto


----------



## TheZio (1 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Intanto sul tg5 hanno accennato sia al Milan sia all'Inter, dicendo che la trattativa sull'Inter è più "calda".





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport in prima pagina: C'è il sì di Silvio, il milan finisce sul piatto. Società cinesi statali e private nel pool dei possibili compratori. Tempi stretti per dare via libera agli acquisti*
> 
> *Il Corriere dello Sport in prima pagina non accenna minimamente alla situazione del Milan, ma pubblica la svolta nella cessione dell'Inter.*





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Vabbe siamo al delirio,mi state dicendo che per loro (Sky-Bellinazzo) l'articolo dell'ANSA nonchè le ultime dichiarazioni di Berlusconi non sono mai esistite,ma sopratutto IL SUNING da solo è più potente di SETTE,S-E-T-T-E gruppi messi insieme?





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: Il presidente rossonero ha concesso un primo gradimento: manca ancora un contatto diretto tra le parti ma le verifiche sul peso economico della cordata lo hanno convinto. Così ha dato il via libera a proseguire la trattativa: i nomi degli investitori cinesi restano ancora misteriosi ma ora si sa che a finanziare il fondo interessato all’acquisto ci sono più società, con componenti pubbliche e private, di cui almeno una quotata in borsa. L’ultimo nome ipotizzato è quello dei proprietari del club cinese Hebei Fortune, protagonisti nell’ultimo mercato di gennaio dell’acquisto di Gervinho dalla Roma per 18 milioni di euro: la proprietà è del fondo immobiliare Chine Fortune Land Development, specializzato nell’acquisizione di zone industriali e sviluppo urbano. Se la condizione del padrone rossonero era quella di individuare un successore che investisse nel Milan per farlo tornare protagonista «in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo» la condizione può esser tolta: il gruppo cinese è serio e soprattutto molto ricco. La certezza successiva che il presidente pretende di avere è che investano tanta ricchezza sulla squadra.
> Andando avanti Berlusconi, insieme ai vertici Fininvest incaricati della trattativa, potranno concentrarsi su altre questioni tecniche: ricevere nuovi dettagli economici (il dossier completo sui membri del gruppo e i futuri progetti di investimento), stabilire la governance (Berlusconi sarebbe presidente onorario «come da loro richiesta per sfruttare il mio brand in Cina», mentre Gancikoff, che con Galatioto lavora da advisor per i cinesi, potrebbe entrare in qualità di a.d. della nuova società), avviare il progetto tecnico (Brocchi o un allenatore straniero? E con quali giocatori?).
> . In questo modo la scadenza del promemoria di intesa siglato il 10 maggio scorso sarebbe salva: Silvio ha già espresso il suo gradimento a proseguire il negoziato. L’alternativa è che tutto resti com’è, con Berlusconi al comando e una squadra di baby azzurri guidati da Brocchi.
> 
> ...



Il CorSera mi sembra abbia idee un pò confuse... 
Forse ha più senso ciò che riporta Repubblica


----------

